#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Осторожно! Ложный учитель!!!

## sherab

" Если учитель которому вы вверяетесь имеет ложное воззрение и неправильное поведение вы погубите эту жизнь и будущие жизни, окончательно потеряв путь к освобождению. Когда ученик полный веры начинает отношение с таким псевдо учителем не распознав в нем такового, вся заслуга накопленная им так же как и вся его жизнь будет выброшена на ветер.Как сказал великий Гуру Падмасамбхава:" Не проверить учителя прежде чем вверить себя ему, подобно тому как пить чистый яд".
_Комментарий Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче на "37 практик Бодхисаттв"_

Ваши мысли... :Confused:

----------

Sten (23.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Про воззрение - все абсолютно верно.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Первая мысль - а как проверять-то? Если человек полный "чайник", то "ложный учитель", подкованный в теории, может "загрузить" неофита как торпедный катер...

----------


## Юань Дин

А этот форум на что?
Проверить просто - спросить у экспертов на БФ. Здесь же не развлекаются люди, а совместно исследуют Дхарму, да еще и практикуют у аутентичных учителей. Это не "Сайт Лотоса" какой-нибудь, где каждый эзотернутый пишет, что хочет. Спросить: " Такой-то является ли аутентичным учителем?"

----------

Eugeny (14.01.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А этот форум на что?
> Проверить просто - спросить у экспертов на БФ.


Не выйдет. Здесь жесткая цензура на критику Учителей.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Не выйдет. Здесь жесткая цензура на критику Учителей.


Как я понимаю, на БФ критикуют неаутентичных учителей. По крайней мере лучше спросить здесь, чем у людей, не связанных с буддийской средой (или связанных с ней на уровне эзотерики).

----------


## Аньезка

> Как я понимаю, на БФ критикуют неаутентичных учителей. По крайней мере лучше спросить здесь, чем у людей, не связанных с буддийской средой (или связанных с ней на уровне эзотерики).


1. А что вы понимаете под выражением "аутентичный учитель"?

2. Как, по Вашему мнению, может ли "аутенчитный учитель" оказаться ложным?

----------


## sherab

Положение yчителя как Гyрy определяется yчениками, принимающими его или её в этом качестве, а не тем, что этого yчителя назначил какой-то более высший авторитет. Поэтомy yченики обязаны очень внимательно проверять yчителей, кем бы они ни были присланы. 
Hовички вначале должны считать yчителя просто дрyгом по Дхарме - человеком, сообщающим информацию. Вовсе не следyет слyшать бyддийское yчение, воспринимая yчителя как вашего Гyрy или, тем более, как Бyддy. Учеников следyет предyпредить, что сразy же принимать yчителя в качестве Гyрy, без соответствyющей проверки, неyмно и опасно.  "Харизматичность" yчителя не является признаком дyховных достижений. Если кто-то говорит, 
что можно вести себя как yгодно, ибо во всех есть природа Бyдды, или что yчителя могyт себе все позволить, - это верный знак, что он, или она, не понимает Пyстоты и причинно-следственной связи. 
Для того, кто достиг осознания, моча, кал, алкоголь или человеческое мясо - 
одного вкyса. Hо я сомневаюсь, что те бyддийские yчителя, которые ведyт себя безнравственно (оправдывая это своими дyховными достижениями), останyтся довольны, если накормить их мочой или калом. 
Если вы еще не приняли бyддийского yчителя в качестве Гyрy, но заметили, что он, или она, ведет себя неподобающе, - лyчше всего порвать отношения с таким yчителем. Hо если вы yже полyчили от него, или от нее, тантрическое посвящение, нельзя допyскать неyважительного отношения. Как советyет "Калачакра-Тантра", лyчше всего сохранять нейтральное чyвство и не развивать взаимоотношений далее. 
То, что важно для Учения Бyдды, - намного важнее того, что относится к 
индивидyальномy Гyрy. Поэтомy, если необходимо подвергнyть критике вашего Гyрy для пользы сотен его, или её, yчеников, - не колеблитесь! 
После этого лyчше всего подойти к Гyрy и объяснить, что вы действовали с чистой мотивацией. 
Если Гyрy рассердится, - это еще один признак его, или её, недостатков. Вам останется только yйти. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

Вот, нашелся реальный метод проверки - накормить мочой и калом.

----------


## sidhi

Воспринимая Учителя как Будду ученик достигает уровня Будды. 
Воспринимая Учителя как собаку ученик достигает уровня собаки.

----------


## Huandi

> Воспринимая Учителя как Будду ученик достигает уровня Будды. 
> Воспринимая Учителя как собаку ученик достигает уровня собаки.


"Учителя" с большой буквы. То есть, подразумевается, что речь о настоящем учителе? А если воспринимается буддой учитель ложный (степень ложности, думаю, не принципиальна, это может быть и лама-неуч, а может быть и Секу Асахара)?

----------


## Ersh

Биография традиционного буддийского учителя всегда известна и проверяема из независимых источников.
Всегда известно, у кого, где и когда учился, в каком монастыре пребывал, от кого получил свидетельство на право обучения.

----------


## Huandi

> Биография традиционного буддийского учителя всегда известна и проверяема из независимых источников.
> Всегда известно, у кого, где и когда учился, в каком монастыре пребывал, от кого получил свидетельство на право обучения.


Это является полной гарантией, что он не имеет ложного воззрения, и имеет правильное поведение? Ведь ошибка стоит дорого: "вся заслуга накопленная им так же как и вся его жизнь будет выброшена на ветер."  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Это является полной гарантией, что он не имеет ложного воззрения, и имеет правильное поведение? Ведь ошибка стоит дорого: "вся заслуга накопленная им так же как и вся его жизнь будет выброшена на ветер."


Это является полной гаорантией того, что на момент выпуска из учебного заведения он имел правильное воззрение и правильное поведение. Если что-то изменилось - это тоже обычно становится довольно скоро известно.

----------


## Huandi

> на момент выпуска из учебного заведения он имел правильное воззрение и правильное поведение.


Мне кажется, это несколько завышенное мнение об учебных заведениях. Особенно, если речь не о каком-то конкретном, а просто обо всех.

----------


## Ersh

> Мне кажется, это несколько завышенное мнение об учебных заведениях. Особенно, если речь не о каком-то конкретном, а просто обо всех.


Да, конечно, простите, я забыл упомянуть, что это не относится, например, к  выпускникам Московского Педагогического Университета. :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Я имел в виду буддийские, разумеется. Не думаю, что они гарантируют, что каждый их выпускник обладает совершенным поведением и воззрением.

----------


## Ersh

> Я имел в виду буддийские, разумеется. Не думаю, что они гарантируют, что каждый их выпускник обладает совершенным поведением и воззрением.


Разумеется, источники достоверного знания не должны ограничиваться только формальной бумагой.

----------


## Эники Беники

> Биография традиционного буддийского учителя всегда известна и проверяема из независимых источников.
> Всегда известно, у кого, где и когда учился, в каком монастыре пребывал, от кого получил свидетельство на право обучения.


Обычно вопрос поиска учителя стоит, в первую очередь, для новичков в буддизме, то есть тех, кто не сильно разбирается в учебных заведениях, их аутентичности, линиях передач и т.д. 

Плюс к этому вступают в силу наши традиционные клеши, которые не всегда позволяют адекватно оценить учителя. Да и вообще, можно ли говорить о какой-либо степени адекватной оценки, если принять во внимание омрачения нашего ума. Иногда кажется, что остается лишь надеяться на благую карму.

Казалось бы в этой ситуации есть хороший выход - узнать мнение более продвинутых товарищей по Дхарме - тех практикующих, которые разбираются. Ну или, по крайней мере, в своих диалогах и спорах показывают разные точки зрения, освещают все мнения на того или иного учителя. И тем самым помогают делать выбор новичкам.

В общем, хочу вставить свои три копейки на тему того, что мне не совсем понятны запреты на критику учителей на БФ.

Видимо из благого стремления избежать нарушения самай.. 

А неофиты сами о себе позаботятся? А как же - 



> " Если учитель которому вы вверяетесь имеет ложное воззрение и неправильное поведение вы погубите эту жизнь и будущие жизни, окончательно потеряв путь к освобождению. Когда ученик полный веры начинает отношение с таким псевдо учителем не распознав в нем такового, вся заслуга накопленная им так же как и вся его жизнь будет выброшена на ветер..."


А?

----------


## ullu

> В общем, хочу вставить свои три копейки на тему того, что мне не совсем понятны запреты на критику учителей на БФ.


У нас как во времена Будды все ) Правила пишутся по ситуации...
Этот запрет возник после неуемных страстей и битв на тему Карма Кагью, было много эмоций и оскорбительных выпадов в адрес , а конструктива никакого.
Потом, несколько раз ещё, заходили товарищи со своим личным мнением по поводу буддийских учителей, имена которых всем давно известны и подвергать сомнению репутацию которых не имеет никакого смысла, мнением основаным на черт знает чем, и настаивали на своем праве иметь это мнение прилюдно , неоднакратно и в извращенной форме.
Кроме того даже народ практикующий иногда по воле бессознанки выплескивает свое личное вдруг возникшее раздражение, неприятие и обидки на какого-то из учителей. 
Вот и вся критика которая тут была. Никакого отношенния к проверке - есть ли у учителя бодхичитта , это не имеет. Неофитам это ничем не поможет, 100%, только вызовет негативные эмоции и все.
Поэтому было решено запретить критику учителей на форуме правилом.
После этого все повторялось в виде - а это не критика а мое личное мнение такое...поэтому запретили вообще всякие негативные выказывания в адрес учителей.
Раз народ не может вести себя сознательно, то придется придерживаться жесткого правила.

----------


## Эники Беники

> После этого все повторялось в виде - а это не критика а мое личное мнение такое...поэтому запретили вообще всякие негативные выказывания в адрес учителей.
> Раз народ не может вести себя сознательно, то придется придерживаться жесткого правила.


Это и до сих пор повторяется. Косвенная критика присутствует во многих сообщениях. При этом новичок видит следующую картину: есть какие-то лагеря, какие-то конфликты, все пугают адами и дают охренительные советы быть внимательнее и при этом *ничего не ясно* . Потому что во всех этих критических сообщениях очень мало реальных фактов (которые, видимо, как раз и удаляются) и видны только эмоции.

P.S. очень не хочется в ад  :Smilie:  Не смогу выстроить четкую логическую цепочку и точно объяснить почему, но что-то не тянет. Странно, не так ли?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GROM

Не всё так однозначно в плане критики.
Вон Жамбо критикуют мама не горюй...
А меня в своё время забанили за критику американского самозванца Трактунга.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Не думаю, что они гарантируют, что каждый их выпускник обладает совершенным поведением и воззрением.


И не думайте :Smilie: . Буддийские дацаны и Учителя в этом не нуждаются :Smilie: . 




> В общем, хочу вставить свои три копейки на тему того, что мне не совсем понятны запреты на критику учителей на БФ.
> 
> Видимо из благого стремления избежать нарушения самай.. 
> 
> А неофиты сами о себе позаботятся?


На моей памяти еще ни один вменяемый человек не превратился в жертву "ложных гуру". Ими (жертвами - авт.)оказываются, как правило, люди, которым противопоказана Ваджраяна. А в остальных стилях Дхармы нет столь жестких требований к отбору и признанию Учителя таковым.

----------


## Huandi

> А в остальных стилях Дхармы нет столь жестких требований к отбору и признанию Учителя таковым.


Есть. Бодхидхарма писал в таком духе, что учитель "не познавший природу ума", является бесовским учителем.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Образование, полученное в учебном заведении, может свидетельствовать о знании философии, ритуала, основ практики и т.д. Но это никак не говорит о качествах человека или о его владении методами практики и способности обучать других. Геше или кхенпо вовсе необязательно может быть ваджрачарьей. 

В ваджраяне наличие у учителя определенной реализации жизненная необходимость. Без этого вступление ученика на путь невозможно. Иначе это будут фантазии и имитация практики. А в сутре (в том числе в чань) вовсе нет необходимости обладать высокой реализацией, чтобы помочь человеку встать на путь и начать практику. Достаточно иметь качественное образование и не нести отсебятину. А вот для того, чтобы помочь ученику устранить тонкие препятствия, даже в сутре одного образования будет мало.

PS. Я считаю запрет на критику учителей на этом форуме неоправданным. Критика может быть очень полезна для того, чтобы разобраться в сути учения. Даже Будда не возбранял критику своего учения и т.д. Запрет оправдан в отношении грубых и оскорбительных высказываний или голословных обвинений, но это распространяется на всех, а не только на учителей. Тем более, что понятие признанности учителя весьма относительно.

----------


## Топпер

> В ваджраяне наличие у учителя определенной реализации жизненная необходимость. Без этого вступление ученика на путь невозможно. Иначе это будут фантазии и имитация практики


А как наличие этой реализации можно проверить объективно и однозначно?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как наличие этой реализации можно проверить объективно и однозначно?


Объективности в этом вопросе быть не может, потому что даже Будда был и есть для многих всего лишь "разочаровавшийся философ и учитель йоги".

----------


## Huandi

Надо начинать с самого главного - учит ли учитель буддийским истинам, то есть трилакшане. Если учит, то уже разбираться в деталях. Если нет, то вряд ли это вообще буддизм.

----------


## Вова Л.

Учителя, с которым собираешься серьезно связывать свою практику нужно, конечно, выбирать очень внимательно. Но если речь идет о получении объяснений или лунга для тара-пуджи, или ненгдро, то можно удовлетвориться тем, у кого этот человек учился, кто его уполномочил это делать и т.д.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Вопрос уважаемым экспертам Б.Ф.:
Полезно ли считать Ваджрным Учителем человека, который одновременно с буддийскими поучениями публично высказывает расистские и ксенофобские идеи; критикует всех поголовно представителей другой религии на основе стереотипных клише из СМИ; и говорит, что поддерживает своих учеников в намерении отправиться в чужую страну на войну "с Исламом", где мирное население гибнет из-за нефтедолларов, и поддерживает саму эту войну?

----------

Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вопрос уважаемым экспертам Б.Ф.:
> Полезно ли считать Ваджрным Учителем человека, который одновременно с буддийскими поучениями публично высказывает расистские и ксенофобские идеи; критикует всех поголовно представителей другой религии на основе стереотипных клише из СМИ; и говорит, что поддерживает своих учеников в намерении отправиться в чужую страну на войну "с Исламом", где мирное население гибнет из-за нефтедолларов, и поддерживает саму эту войну?


Не эксперт, но скажу...

Считать ли его "Ваджрным учителем" и полезно ли считать его оным - это сугубо личное дело тех, кто считает его своим наставником.

"Свобода воли" (c) Кармапенко.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Считать ли оным -- да, личное дело каждого. Кто-то считал своим учителем Кармапу, кто-то Ганди, а кто-то Марию Дэви Христос, всё личное дело каждого. Но задан совсем другой вопрос -- полезно ли считать такого человека Ваджрным Учителем, (объективно, учитывая, соответствуют ли его поучения Дхарме, будет ли польза?)

----------


## Аньезка

Я считаю, что неполезно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Считать ли оным -- да, личное дело каждого. Кто-то считал своим учителем Кармапу, кто-то Ганди, а кто-то Марию Дэви Христос, всё личное дело каждого. Но задан совсем другой вопрос -- полезно ли считать такого человека Ваджрным Учителем, (объективно учитывая, соответствуют ли его поучения Дхарме?)


Тут все просто. Необходимо только почитать книги по Ваджраяне и четко для себя выяснить, *что такое "Ваджрный учитель"*. 

И если он в *актуально является Ваджрным учителем для меня*, то лично мне не важны будут приведенные вами выше факты.

P.S. Богдо-Геген, кстали, был главой монголов и много чего делал. Что не мешало быть ему Ваджрачарьей для Шабкара, текст которого сейчас комментирует Намкай Норбу Ринпоче...

P.S. S. 
По поводу того, что является Дхармой Будд, а что нет - есть критерий соответствия четырем основным аксиомам (четырем ка)... А по поводу ислама и прочего... Будда был совершенный Наставник, полностью добродетельный в начале, середине и конце Пути. Но были и другие наставники (см. Тилопа, Марпа, Друкпа Кюнле и т.д.) И польза, принесенная ими своим ученикам несомненна, хотя подходы различны...

----------


## Alex

2 Карма Дордже: + 10000000000000  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Тут все просто. Необходимо только почитать книги по Ваджраяне и четко для себя выяснить, *что такое "Ваджрный учитель"*.
> 
> [...]


Т.е., если человек одновременно с Дхармой даёт поучение своим ученикам "идти на Майдан, и если что, стрелять по ногам -- от раненных больше проблем" (С. со слов странствующего Учителя); и если человек одновременно с Дхармой даёт поучения о том, что европейцам не следует усыновлять детей из Африки, потому что они-де всё равно не приживутся в европейском обществе (С. со слов самого этого человека, за дословность не ручаюсь); и если человек одновременно с Дхармой даёт поучение о том, что людям из Африки и Арабских стран не место в Европе (С. со слов самого этого человека, не дословно); и если такой человек в своей книге по Дхарме, среди прочего, одобрял первую Чеченскую войну как "Войну с Исламом", и т.д., и т.п. -- всё же полезно считать его Ваджрным Учителем, и вверить себя ему не будет "подобно тому, как пить чистый яд"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е., если человек одновременно с Дхармой даёт поучение своим ученикам "идти на Майдан, и если что, стрелять по ногам -- от раненных больше проблем" (С. со слов странствующего Учителя); и если человек одновременно с Дхармой даёт поучения о том, что европейцам не следует усыновлять детей из Африки, потому что они-де всё равно не приживутся в европейском обществе (С. со слов самого этого человека, за дословность не ручаюсь); и если человек одновременно с Дхармой даёт поучение о том, что людям из Африки и Арабских стран не место в Европе (С. со слов самого этого человека, не дословно); и если такой человек в своей книге по Дхарме, среди прочего, одобрял первую Чеченскую войну как "Войну с Исламом", и т.д., и т.п. -- всё же полезно считать его Ваджрным Учителем, и вверить себя ему не будет "подобно тому, как пить чистый яд"?


"Иди, укради невесту вон из той процессии", "если бы был у меня достойный ученик, то он бы спрыгнул с этой крыши..." (с) Ваджрачарья Тилопа.

.... (с) Ваджрачарья Друкпа Кюнле. (приводить нецензурные вещи не буду)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> P.S. S. 
> По поводу того, что является Дхармой Будд, а что нет - есть критерий соответствия четырем основным аксиомам (четырем ка)... А по поводу ислама и прочего... Будда был совершенный Наставник, полностью добродетельный в начале, середине и конце Пути. Но были и другие наставники (см. Тилопа, Марпа, Друкпа Кюнле и т.д.) И польза, принесенная ими своим ученикам несомненна, хотя подходы различны...


Цитата с сайта Карма Кагью, статья "Линия передачи учений школы Карма Кагью":



> Когда правитель Монголии Кублай-хан стал слишком стар для того, чтобы удерживать свою империю мечом, и выяснилось, что его единственный сын (он занимался больше войной, чем любовью) — эпилептик, он начал думать, что могло бы удержать империю от распада. Решив, что подходящее средство здесь — религия, и будучи человеком практичным, он пригласил представителей всех доступных религий. Пришли многие: буддисты, христиане-несторианцы, *суфии*, всевозможных ветвей индуисты, даосы, шаманы. Марко Поло описывает, что в разгар дискуссии пошел человек по имени Бакши. Это был второй Кармапа, Карма Пакши. Как только он вошел, вилки, ножи и чашки сами собой поплыли по воздуху к губам Кублай-хана. Это его глубоко поразило, и он сказал: «Победил господин с Черной Короной». В знак того, что он не шутит, он велел казнить всех остальных. *Но Кармапа объяснил ему, что религии — как лекарства: невозможно излечить все болезни одним лекарством, разным людям нужны разные поучения. Таким образом, головы остались на плечах.* Благодаря влиянию Карма Пакши монголы стали приносить меньше боли, перестав истреблять население целых регионов.


Акцентирую внимание на словах ЕС Кармапы II Карма Пакши. И на слове "суфии", которым обозначены представители Ислама, против которого один из учеников XVI-го воплощения Гьялвы Кармапы призывает воевать буддистов.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> "Иди, укради невесту вон из той процессии", "если бы был у меня достойный ученик, то он бы спрыгнул с этой крыши..." (с) Ваджрачарья Тилопа.
> 
> .... (с) Ваджрачарья Друкпа Кюнле. (приводить нецензурные вещи не буду)


Есть ли среди поучений Тилопы Наропе такие, которые призывают ученика нанести непоправимый вред третьему лицу (не себе, спрыгнув с башни, и не другим чисто в моральном плане, типа стянуть королеву с лошади; а именно причинять страдания живым существам, например, учавствовать в захватнической войне в чужой стране и убивать других потому, что они принадлежат к иной религии и тем якобы опасны свободным людям)?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Цитата с сайта Карма Кагью, статья "Линия передачи учений школы Карма Кагью":
>  Акцентирую внимание на словах ЕС Кармапы II Карма Пакши. И на слове "суфии", которым обозначены представители Ислама, против которого один из учеников XVI-го воплощения Гьялвы Кармапы призывает воевать буддистов.


Я так понимаю, что Бинладен - суфий. А ХАМАС - это суфийский орден...

Франциск Ассиский - представитель христианства, следует ли из этого, что не стоило уничтожить инквизицию в Испании? 

---

Итого: намтары показывают, что реальные Ваджрачарьи и не такое говорили...




> а именно причинять страдания живым существам, например, учавствовать в захватнической войне в чужой стране и убивать других потому, что они принадлежат к иной религии и тем якобы опасны свободным людям)?


Вы просто выдергиваете слова из контекста и интерпретируете их так, как считаете нужным... Лично я не увидел призыва убивать мусульман и захватывать какие либо страны.

Тут регулярно цитируют вот такой отрывочек:



> Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот купцов. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: «Все эти пятьсот купцов — бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения  . Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь». Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.
> 
> Благодаря этому деянию Будда получил такие заслуги, которые иначе ему пришлось бы накапливать семьдесят тысяч кальп. Казалось бы, речь идет об убийстве, то есть неблагом действии, но на самом деле это действие было благим, потому что у Будды не было эгоистических намерений и он спас жизни пятисот человек, а с абсолютной точки зрения, спас Черного Дротика от мук ада. Таким образом, это убийство оказалось великим благим деянием.

----------


## Huandi

Может обойдемся в этой теме без Нидала? А то опять тему закроют. Откройте новый тред, пишите там, и пусть его и закрывают.

Вон сколько тут наговорили...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Ву упомянули данного Буддийского Учителя, не я. При этом, я не критикую ни одного из Буддийских Учителей, не отзываюсь ни о ком в уничижительном тоне, не выношу никаких суждений о ком-то и не настаиваю ни на каких выводах -- я только задаю конкретные предметные вопросы по теме уважаемым экспертам Б.Ф.

----------


## Аньезка

> Я так понимаю, что Бинладен - суфий. А ХАМАС - это суфийский орден...
> 
> Франциск Ассиский - представитель христианства, следует ли из этого, что не стоило уничтожить инквизицию в Испании? 
> 
> ---
> 
> Итого: намтары показывают, что реальные Ваджрачарьи и не такое говорили...


... из темы "Протесты в Тибете"




> Нет. 
> 
> Люди, которые считаю Далай-Ламу своим Гуру,  ни в грош не ставят то, что он говорит.  Вот такая... Гуру-йога. 
> 
> Хочешь страдать? Подойди к полицейскому, дай ему в рожу и тихо сядь в тюрьму. Зачем устраивать шоу с ношением портретов ЕСДЛ, который говорит так не поступать? 
> 
> Не хочешь страдать? Делай то, что рекомендует Гуру и Дхарма Будд. 
> 
> ---
> Успехов! Эта жизнь - точно не последняя.





> Ненасильственный способ освобождения (причем конечного) - это Дхарма Будд; Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, показанный Буддой в своем последнем воплощении.


?  :Confused:

----------


## Huandi

> Ву упомянули данного Буддийского Учителя, не я. При этом, я не критикую ни одного из Буддийских Учителей,


Ну да, как-будто никому не понятно, о чем идет речь.  :Big Grin:  Если не писать имя, разве что-то меняется?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> уважаемым экспертам Б.Ф.


Это кто тут эксперт??  :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... из темы "Протесты в Тибете"
> 
> ?


Хм... Ваджрачарья одних призывает не совершать самоубийств. Ваджрачарья других дает своим ученикам советы иного свойства.

"Можете поступать, как вам угодно" (с) Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

P.S. Если ты тантрист, то делай, как велит Ваджрачарья (твой). Хочешь свободы - ищи соответствующий буддисту метод. Стучаться головой о полицейскую дубинку методом обретения буддистом свободы  никогда не было.

----------


## Юань Дин

> 1. А что вы понимаете под выражением "аутентичный учитель"?
> 2. Как, по Вашему мнению, может ли "аутенчитный учитель" оказаться ложным?


Ну, для решения вопроса о работе с тем или иным учителем, думаю, полезно узнать мнение людей, которые не один год проходят у него ретриты. На БФ это сделать можно. Здесь же сидят люди, которые не вчера родились. Также порыться в его биографии. Сравнить его лекции с книгами.
Если учитель "свернул с пути истинного", то об этом тоже молва на БФ пройдет. От тех, кто об него "обжегся".
А аутентичен тот, старания которого ведут к требуемой в буддизме цели.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Я так понимаю, что Бинладен - суфий. А ХАМАС - это суфийский орден...


Я так понимаю, суфии не мусульмане? Я так понимаю, приблизительно 99% арабов и других народов исламского Мира -- это Бинладены, ХАМАС и людоеды? Я так понимаю, весь Ислам это ХАМАС и Бинладен?




> Итого: намтары показывают, что реальные Ваджрачарьи и не такое говорили...


Ваджрачарьи проповедуют расизм и ксенофобию вместе с Дхармой?




> Вы просто выдергиваете слова из контекста и интерпретируете их так, как считаете нужным... Лично я не увидел призыва убивать мусульман и захватывать какие либо страны.
> 
> Тут регулярно цитируют вот такой отрывочек:


Хороший отрывок, про заботу о благе живых существ.
Вопросы экспертам Б.Ф. заданы совершенно по иной теме.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Это кто тут эксперт??


А я не знаю кто, но про таких писали -- вот, спрашиваю компетентного мнения.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Т.к. топик растёт, эксперты могут пропустить обсуждаемый вопрос.
Автоцитата:


Вопрос уважаемым экспертам Б.Ф.:
*Полезно ли считать Ваджрным Учителем* человека, который одновременно с буддийскими поучениями публично высказывает расистские и ксенофобские идеи; критикует всех поголовно представителей другой религии на основе стереотипных клише из СМИ; и говорит, что поддерживает своих учеников в намерении отправиться в чужую страну на войну "с Исламом", где мирное население гибнет из-за нефтедолларов, и поддерживает саму эту войну?

Не будет ли это подобно тому, как пить чистый яд?

----------


## PampKin Head

> так понимаю, суфии не мусульмане? Я так понимаю, приблизительно 99% арабов и других народов исламского Мира -- это Бинладены, ХАМАС и людоеды? Я так понимаю, весь Ислам это ХАМАС и Бинладен?


Приведите, пожайлуста, точную цитату цитируемого вами "Ваджрачарьи" о том, что надо убивать всех мусульман или жителей арабского мира...




> Ваджрачарьи проповедуют расизм и ксенофобию вместе с Дхармой?


Откуда ж я знаю, что проповедую Ваджрачарьи? Для кого то и Асахара - ваджрачарья.


Давайте так:
- если данный наставник - Ваджрачарья (актуально), то следовать его словам его ученикам полезно.
- если он - не Ваджрачарья, то следовать его словам - все одно, что выпить яду...

----------


## Alex

Кстати, степень влиятельности "аль-Каиды" и бин Ладена *очень* преувеличивается (причем даже не в СМИ, а в "массовом сознании" обывателя. Но как бы то ни было, *ни одна* из военных операций на Ближнем/Среднем Востоке в действительности против бин Ладена не направлена. Бин Ладен, конечно, отморозок.

Хамас же - это вообще головная боль Израиля/Палестины (палестинцев, кстати, Хамас подставляет по полной, и пришли они к власти в Газе *исключительно* из-за того, что народ ожидал, что они станут альтернативой окончательно коррумпированному Фатху), никоим боком другие страны, тем более европейские, не затрагивающая.

Вообще на тему различных исламских группировок на Ближнем Востоке порекомендовал бы очень хорошее интервью с человеком, которого *ну никак* нельзя упрекнуть в пристрастности.

Очень прошу воздержаться от дальнейших дискуссий по ближневосточной тематике. У меня *очень* много есть что сказать на эту тему, но, во-первых, тут все же не место политике, а, во-вторых, если я скажу все, что на самом деле думаю и знаю об этом, меня точно забанят на длительный срок  :Wink:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

По-моему, отсылки к махасиддхам прошлого в данной теме - неуместны. В нашем конкретном случае, для западных учеников важно обратить внимание на три характеристики современного буддийского учителя (это не только к Ваджраяне относится):

- Образование
- Поведение
- Факт уполномочивания на обучение со стороны его/её наставника

Кто из известных ныне и признанных учителей не соответствует этим критериям? Если же появляется некто, кто им явно не соответствует, этот факт будет по крайней мере поводом насторожиться и изучать учителя более тщательно!

PS: Нужно также учитывать, что учитель может учить Дхарме в своей собственной манере, и если в его стиле вам что-то не нравится или непонятно, всегда можно задать вопросы, ну и нужно учитывать, в какой традиции он дает наставления. Это важно, чтобы не считать учителя ложным если он объясняет (только для примера!) слишком высокие воззрения для вашего понимания, или же наоборот, дает наставления по самым базовым.

----------


## PampKin Head

> По-моему, отсылки к махасиддхам прошлого в данной теме - неуместны. В нашем конкретном случае, для западных учеников важно обратить внимание на три характеристики современного буддийского учителя (это не только к Ваджраяне относится):
> 
> - Образование
> - Поведение
> - Факт уполномочивания на обучение со стороны его/её наставника
> 
> Кто из известных ныне и признанных учителей не соответствует этим критериям? Если же появляется некто, кто им явно не соответствует, этот факт будет по крайней мере поводом насторожиться и изучать учителя более тщательно!


Человеку было предложено изначально выяснить, является ли данный человек Ваджрачарьей.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=34

----------


## Huandi

Учитель с любым образованием может излагать неверное воззрение, по каким-то собственным заморочкам. В том числе, и отклоняясь от "партийной линии" своей же школы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, геше Келсанг Гьяцо (новая Кадампа):

образование +
поведение - вопрос спорный
факт уполномочивания на обучение со стороны его/её наставника +

И чего делать?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Учитель с любым образованием может излагать неверное воззрение, по каким-то собственным заморочкам. В том числе, и отклоняясь от "партийной линии" своей же школы.


Я не знаю таких примеров.

Учителя, уполномоченные на обучение Дхарме, не ограничены книжным образованием, а минимум отсиживают трехлетний ретрит.

Варианты возможны всегда, но есть тем не менее ориентиры, чтобы не попасть впросак.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Приведите, пожайлуста, точную цитату цитируемого вами "Ваджрачарьи" о том, что надо убивать всех мусульман или жителей арабского мира...


Человек, который говорит:



> Мое благословение будет с вами, даже если вы выберете  в  последствии другую религию, например, индуизм. Но если вы обратитесь  в  мусульманство, вы потеряете мое благословение.


Так же прямо высказывался, одобряя первую Чеченскую войну как войну с Исламом. Так же этот человек одобряет и войну в Ираке, как именно войну с Исламом.
К сожалению, подобные высказывания этого человека публикуются крайне редко, возможно дабы не приумножать критики. Тем не менее, послезавтра обещаю цитаты из печатных первоисточников, прямым текстом.




> Откуда ж я знаю, что проповедую Ваджрачарьи? Для кого то и Асахара - ваджрачарья.


Эт точно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не знаю таких примеров.
> 
> Учителя, уполномоченные на обучение Дхарме, не ограничены книжным образованием, а минимум отсиживают трехлетний ретрит.
> 
> Варианты возможны всегда, но есть тем не менее ориентиры, чтобы не попасть впросак.


Геше Джампа Тинлей.

образование +
поведение - вопрос спорный
факт уполномочивания на обучение со стороны его/её наставника  - вопрос спорный.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Кста, геше Келсанг Гьяцо (новая Кадампа):
> И чего делать?


Но тем не менее, все знают, что с ним что-то не так. Если человек по-прежнему хочет у него учиться.....

Кому и Геше Майкл Роуч - учитель.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Человек, который говорит:


В приведенной вами цитате не вижу криминала.




> Так же прямо высказывался, одобряя первую Чеченскую войну как войну с Исламом. Так же этот человек одобряет и войну в Ираке, как именно войну с Исламом.


Точную цитату приведите, пожайлуста.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Кста, геше Келсанг Гьяцо (новая Кадампа):
> 
> образование +
> поведение - вопрос спорный
> факт уполномочивания на обучение со стороны его/её наставника +
> 
> И чего делать?


Мне не известно о какой-либо аутентичной буддийской школе, называемой "новая Кадампа".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но тем не менее, все знают, что с ним что-то не так. Если человек по-прежнему хочет у него учиться.....


По формальным признакам все нормально.

Какой человек хочет у кого учиться?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Pampkin

Геше Тинлей. Хотя я ни разу не слышал, чтобы он говорил что-либо противоречащее Дхарме, указанные "спорности" - для кого-то повод, чтобы задуматься, принимать ли его как ваджрного наставника.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Точную цитату приведите, пожайлуста.


См. предыдущую страницу. Цитаты, прямым текстом по первоисточнику, обещаю не позднее послезавтра.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне не известно о какой-либо аутентичной буддийской школе, называемой "новая Кадампа".


Когда то ничего не было известно про Гелуг.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Когда-то (во времена своего возникновения) гелуг так и называлась - новая кадампа.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Гелугпа -- реформированная Кадампа. Линия преемственности Прибежища, учений и практик, держатели линии, и пр. -- всё в порядке.
О каком-либо отношении некой "новой Кадампа" к старой Кадампе или реформированной Кадампе (Гелуг) не слышал, признания со стороны Гелуг или других аутентичных школ тоже не слышал. Подтверждений преемственности от старой Кадампы или современной Гелуг (что сущностно одно и то же) некой школе "новая Кадампа" тоже не встречал. В общем, сие что-то неизвестное.

----------


## Alex

Кстати говоря, на е-сангхе (англоязычный буддийский форум, некоторые из участников БФ, присутствующие в этой теме, там зарегистрированы) запрещены ссылки на сайты и книги "Новой Кадампы", а сама школа не рассматривается как буддийская. Это так, просто к сведению.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати говоря, на е-сангхе (англоязычный буддийский форум, некоторые из участников БФ, присутствующие в этой теме, там зарегистрированы) запрещены ссылки на сайты и книги "Новой Кадампы", а сама школа не рассматривается как буддийская. Это так, просто к сведению.


Прикольный мир! Гелуг образца до 90-х годов 20 века теперь - не буддийская школа (осталось решить, как относиться к предыдущим векам существования данного течения)... Зато Бон - пятая!

----------


## Вова Л.

*Kарма Дордже*

Так а из-за чего вообще сыр-бор? Вы привели явно нелициприятные характеристики этого учителя. Кто-то скажет: "Это не для меня", кто-то же наоборот: "Я этого учителя знаю и меня все эти вещи не волнуют". Ну ради бога - путь учится. В чем, по-Вашему, должно заключаеться "мнение экспертов форума"? Чтобы они Вам сказали - идите к этому учителю, или не идите к этому учителю? Они могут сказать (может, в привате) что с ним, по их мнению не так (в данном случае вы это сказали сами), или что так. Дальше решать Вам.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Прошу понимать мои вопросы буквально.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Гелуг образца до 90-х годов 20 века


Что это такое?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прошу понимать мои вопросы буквально.


Поищите, пожайлуста, точные цитаты, где оный наставник называет себя Ваджрным Учителем...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что это такое?


Собственно, новая Кадампа - это натуральный Гелуг в том виде, каким он был до окончательного решения по поводу одного из охранителей данной традиции. Каким он был последние несколько веков.

P.S. Если иного выхода, как стрелять, нет - действительно, лучше стрелять по ногам. К вопросу о советах.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Поищите, пожайлуста, точные цитаты, где оный наставник называет себя Ваджрным Учителем...


В вопросах не фигурирует имя того или иного учителя.

Но встречный вопрос принимаю, с условием уточнения -- когда потенциальный ученик принимает некоторого Буддийского Учителя как своего Ламу, становится ли этот Лама для ученика Ваджрным Учителем?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> запрещены ссылки на сайты и книги "Новой Кадампы", а сама школа не рассматривается как буддийская.


Действительно, забавно... Книги геше Келсанга Гьяцо - в числе лучших, что я читал.

А всё отличие от гелуг заключается в расколе с Далай-ламой и сохранении практики защитника, объявленного с недавних пор вне закона.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Линии передач - прежде всего семейные линии. Поэтому .... важно найти свою семью. 

Я думаю, что все разговоры и обсуждения учителей не столько актуальны, сколько прежде всего понимание каждым учеником элементарного поведения по отношению к *любому наставнику* и его окружению. Если же человек не владеет своим умом, не имеет базовых знаний относительно основ буддизма, не опытен, то его легко может сбить с толку любое дуновение со стороны. А если довелось встретить кого-то, ну никак не отвечающего вашему эталону "Гуру", не имейте с ним отношений, тем паче не признавайте такого человека наставником. И все. Попросту не имейте с ним дела - и все. НО - не стоит отзываться уничижительно, оскорблять. Миры итак переполнены демонами, некоторые из которых то и дело метят в учителя. 

Если такой человек продолжает свою деятельность, кому-то выгодно в итоге. Тут уже можно прикинуть причины по которым подобное окружение формирует определенные "миры", и степень их "кристальной чистоты". И как и на каком уровне эти миры соотносятся со сферами-мирами Будды. 

В любом случае не стоит подпитывать "праведным гневом" тех, кто этим только и кормится.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Действительно, забавно...


Ничего особенного, на всех ресурсах есть свои "зэхеры". Например на Б.Ф. банят за то, что резко возражаешь против перехода на личности со стороны юзера, которому импонирует модератор -- властелин Главных Кнопочек. Где-то ещё какие-то заскоки бывают. Интернет, батенька  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> В вопросах не фигурирует имя того или иного учителя.
> 
> Но встречный вопрос принимаю, с условием уточнения -- когда потенциальный ученик принимает некоторого Буддийского Учителя как своего Ламу, становится ли этот Лама для ученика Ваджрным Учителем?


Вот мы и пришли к тому, с чего предлагалось начать.

Если буддийский наставник - Ваджрачарья и актуально ознакамливает человека с изначальным состоянием ума/способен и дает посвящения высших тантр ученику, то он становится ваджрным наставником...

Есть три типа учителей (без тибетской терминологии)...
- наставник связи с Дхармой (тот, кто дает общие учения группам людей и устанавливает связь человека с Дхармой Будд);
- "добрый наставник" наставник (руководит непосредственно вашей личной практикой, дает индивидуальные советы, посвящения  и т.д. лично вам в зависимости от вашей ситуации);
- коренной Гуру (тот, кто актуально ознакомил вас с изначальным состояние-ригпа или под руководством кого ты распознали тамел ги шепа - простой ум - в Махамудре).

Второй и третий типы в тибетской традиции обычно - Ваджрачарьи. Наставником связи может быть опытный мирянин или монах.

----------


## Вова Л.

Статья в Википедии (англ.) о новой Кадампе. Особенно интересно в разделе "Критика". Я бы десять раз подумал, прежде чем связываться с этой Новой Кадампой.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Есть три типа учителей (без тибетской терминологии)...
> - наставник связи с Дхармой (тот, кто дает общие учения группам людей и устанавливает связь человека с Дхармой Будд);
> - "добрый наставник" наставник (руководит непосредственно вашей личной практикой, дает индивидуальные советы, посвящения  и т.д. лично вам в зависимости от вашей ситуации);
> - коренной Гуру (тот, кто актуально ознакомил вас с изначальным состояние-ригпа или под руководством кого ты распознали тамел ги шепа - простой ум - в Махамудре).
> 
> Второй и третий типы в тибетской традиции обычно - Ваджрачарьи. Наставником связи может быть опытный мирянин или монах.


Спасибо за уточнения.

Уточняю вопросы: полезно ли признавать как Буддийского Учителя, своего Ламу и/или Ваджрного Учителя человека, который ... (далее по тексту, см. вопросы).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я так понимаю, суфии не мусульмане? Я так понимаю, приблизительно 99% арабов и других народов исламского Мира -- это Бинладены, ХАМАС и людоеды?


Можете обратиться к истории и практике ислама. Полистайте Коран на предмет обращения с "неверными" (цитаты со ссылками я здесь уже приводил, всё потёр Ёрш). Поинтересуйтесь, кто и за что убил Тео ван Гога - правнука и тёзку брата Винсента ван Гога. Или почему вскоре после путешествий Марпы исчез буддизм в северной Индии.

Поинтересуйтесь, какие скандалы время от времени случаются в Европе, когда всплывает какая-нибудь видеозапись закрытой, только для своих мусульманской проповеди.

Когда в 16-миллионной Голландии живёт (в основном на пособие) миллион мусульман, которые открыто требуют на голландской же территории создать для них собственное государство, это действительно повод бить в колокол, а никакая не ксенофобия. Любая нормальная страна стремится сохранить свою культуру и территориальную целостность.

А суфия в исламе найти так же трудно, как практикующего исихаста в православии. По этому поводу лучше не предаваться фантазиям. Так что, в целом отрицательно относясь к Оле Нидалу, я его позицию по отношению к исламу прекрасно понимаю и разделяю. И мне нравится эта книжка.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Спасибо за уточнения.
> 
> Уточняю вопросы: полезно ли признавать как Буддийского Учителя, своего Ламу и/или Ваджрного Учителя человека, который ... (далее по тексту, см. вопросы).


Я так понимаю, что данный наставник действует в рамках мандата, полученного от его Гуру...

----------


## Huandi

> Я не знаю таких примеров.


А Вы и есть тот самый "эксперт"?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Можете обратиться к истории и практике ислама.


Прежде, чем вступить с Вами в дискуссию, позвольте вопрос -- не будут ли расценены мои контр-аргументы против ложных стереотипов из СМИ, смешных страшилок, ксенофобии и разжигания межрелигиозной розни без перехода на личности как переход на личности? А то я попал уже так на одного модераторского протеже (на Вас не намекаю), сразу рот заткнули.
?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Я так понимаю, что данный наставник действует в рамках мандата, полученного от его Гуру...


Да?

----------


## Legba

Пару слов... Книги Геше Келсанга Гьяцо, насколько я знаю, были написаны *до* скандала. Да и скандал-то произошел не столько из-за практики Дорже Шугдена (практику которого выполняли и Пабонка Ринпоче, и Триджанг Ринпоче и, до определенного момента, ЕСДЛ), сколько из-за начавшихся в этой связи насильственных распрей, убийств и прочего. Ситуация, скорее, носит политический характер. Впрочем - не мне судить.

Что до темы разговора и вопроса... Я, конечно, не эксперт. Однако:




> В частности, о гуру, который передает глубокие наставления Тайной Мантры — Ваджраяны, в драгоценных тантрах говорится:
> [1] он должен обрести полную зрелость, получив поток посвящений от непрерывной линии передачи;
> [2] должен полностью соблюдать все самаи и обеты, принятые при получении посвящений;
> [3] должен быть спокоен и сдержан, поскольку у него нет такого количества страстей и мыслей, как у обычного человека;
> [4] должен обладать всеобъемлющим знанием смысла основы, пути и плода всех тантр Тайной Мантры — Ваджраяны;
> [5] должен обладать способностью видеть йидамов и другими знаками успешного освоения стадий приближения и свершения практики медитации;
> [6] должен обрести самоосвобождение благодаря полному пониманию смысла дхарматы;
> [7] должен стремиться только к благу для других, потому что его ум полон сострадания;
> [8] *должен не обременять себя делами, поскольку отринул привязанность к мирской жизни;*
> ...


Выделенные пункты, как мне кажется, входят в противоречие с *какой-либо* социальной активностью, будь она антиисламская, сионистская или любая другая. :Embarrassment:  Понимание того факта, что *любое* место в сансаре - обитель страдания, несколько сглаживает разницу между странами и вероисповеданиями, вы не находите?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да?


А разве нет? В давании вангов не замечен; наставления дает по тем практикам, которые уполномочен. 

А то, что у него есть личное мнение, так оно есть и у любого тибетского наставника...

Не надо очаровываться и считать нечто тем, чем оно не является, чтобы не разочаровываться...

Имхо, ничем не хуже Сандалового Наставника (Торчинов, официальный титул от Ши Синь Юя), а по некоторым проявлениям так и не сравнить.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> не будут ли расценены мои контр-аргументы как переход на личности?


Не будут, но слишком перо не разгоняйте. *Во-первых, это всё-таки оффтопик*, во-вторых, при его разрастании до размера лекции по исламу придёт Ёрш и всё потрёт.  :Smilie: 

Не понимаю, что "страшилка" - смерть Тео ван Гога от рук марокканского иммигранта? Только за то, что он снял фильм об участи женщины в правоверной мусульманской семье? Или реальный факт требования датских мусульман ввести в Дании законы шариата? Или цитаты из Корана?

Отношение мусульман к иноверцам известно. У "людей Книги" - иудеев и христиан был шанс выжить на исламской территории на положении людей второго сорта, платящих спецналог и размещающих в своих храмах цитаты из Корана на видном месте. У "язычников" - нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пару слов... Книги Геше Келсанга Гьяцо, насколько я знаю, были написаны *до* скандала. Да и скандал-то произошел не столько из-за практики Дорже Шугдена (практику которого выполняли и Пабонка Ринпоче, и Триджанг Ринпоче и, до определенного момента, ЕСДЛ), сколько из-за начавшихся в этой связи насильственных распрей, убийств и прочего. Ситуация, скорее, носит политический характер. Впрочем - не мне судить.


Такой момент. Если бы были реальные доказательства, то геше сидел бы в тюрьме, а НКД была бы объявлена преступной организацией. 

Если она до сих пор существует в GB - "светоче законности", то с доказательствами дело швах. 




> Выделенные пункты, как мне кажется, входят в противоречие с *какой-либо* социальной активностью, будь она антиисламская, сионистская или любая другая. Понимание того факта, что *любое* место в сансаре - обитель страдания, несколько сглаживает разницу между странами и вероисповеданиями, вы не находите?


>>>
В частности, *о гуру, который передает глубокие наставления Тайной Мантры — Ваджраяны*

1. Обсуждаемый наставник таковым не является.
2. Таки, наставник пашет не покладая рук...
3. То, что везде страдание, не означает, что везде - одно и тоже. + наставник тоже имеет право на личное мнение.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> А разве нет?


А я не знаю.
Говорят, что Кармапа послал этого своего ученика распространять Дхарму в Европе. Говорят это со слов самого этого ученика. Не могу утверждать, насколько они достоверны, и достоверны ли (какого-то прямого указания на конкретное событие, когда бы имело место такое указание, не видел даже в книгах самого этого ученика). Ещё в качестве подтверждений приводят слова другого уважаемого ученика 16-го Кармапы, но с поправкой на возможную "политическую" мотивацию этих словесных подтверждений. А доказательства?
Может, Вы знаете? Есть достоверный первоисточник информации?




> В давании вангов не замечен; наставления дает по тем практикам, которые уполномочен.


Аянг Ринпоче уполномочил этого человека давать практику Пховы именно так, как её даёт этот человек?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я не знаю.
> Говорят, что Кармапа послал этого своего ученика распространять Дхарму в Европе. Говорят это со слов самого этого ученика. Не могу утверждать, насколько они достоверны, и достоверны ли (какого-то прямого указания на конкретное событие, когда бы имел место такого указания, не видел даже в книгах самого этого ученика). Ещё в качестве подтверждений приводят слова другого уважаемого ученика 16-го Кармапы, но с поправкой на возможную "политическую" мотивацию этих словесных подтверждений. А доказательства?
> Может, Вы знаете? Есть достоверный первоисточник информации?


Помнится, в одной из книг была копия бумаги, которую выдал Кармапа наставнику ... С подписями и на фирменном бланке...

Кста, можно обратиться к Тхайе Дордже Ринпоче, Кармапе за разъяснениями.




> Аянг Ринпоче уполномочил этого человека давать практику Пховы именно так, как её даёт этот человек?


Наставник сейчас передает Пхову, полученную не от Аянга Ринпоче.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Помнится, в одной из книг была копия бумаги, которую выдал Кармапа наставнику ... С подписями и на фирменном бланке...


Спасибо, буду поискать.




> Кста, можно обратиться к Тхайе Дордже Ринпоче, Кармапе за разъяснениями.


Формально, вопрос Кармап ещё не решён, кроме того сам Тхайе Дордже Ринпоче говорил, что он пока ещё "не вошёл в силу" (та же Гуру Йога работается на 16-го Кармапу, и по просьбе Тхайе Дордже Ринпоче мы ещё не медитируем на него). Это я к тому, что некоторые моменты в позиции ЕС Кармапы XVII Тхайе Дордже по тому или иному вопросу ещё могут уточняться или изменяться.
Будем потом послушать.




> Наставник сейчас передает Пхову, полученную не от Аянга Ринпоче.


От кого же?

----------


## PampKin Head

> От кого же?


Могу быть неточен. Кажется, полученную от Шамарпы.

----------


## Legba

Пампкин, при всем уважении - вопрос Карма Дордже был про Ваджраачарью. Ваши домыслы относительно того, кто им является  - в данном случае ценности не имеют. А официальная позиция - такова:




> Лама Оле Нидал и его жена Ханна стали первыми западными учениками Его Святейшества 16-го Гьялвы Кармапы. В конце 60-х во время медового месяца в Непале они встретили "царя" тибетских йогов - Его Святейшество 16-го Кармапу Ранджунга Ригпе Дордже. Эта встреча радикально изменила его жизнь. После нескольких лет учебы в Гималаях, по поручению Е.С. Кармапы Оле и Ханна начали основывать центры медитации по всему миру, *открывая буддизм Ваджраяны Западу.*
> Мастер медитации, Лама Оле Нидал приносит тысячам людей возможность реализовать изначально присущий им потенциал, состояние вне страхов и надежд, вне условностей и ограничений. В процессе непрерывного общения со своими учениками,* Лама Оле учит пути и цели Буддизма Алмазного Пути традиции Карма Кагью и высшему взгляду Великой Печати*. Его непринужденная свежесть во всем передаёт впечатление о том, чего может достичь каждый, покоясь в пространстве собственного ума.


http://www.buddhism.ru/teachers/ole.php

По моему - это, по крайней мере *самопозиционирование* как Ваджраачарьи, Вы не находите?

----------


## Alex

На самом деле Нидал в "исламском" вопросе действует как самый примитивный популист. Проблемы во взаимоотношениях с исламским миром есть, но это *комплекс* взаимосвязанных проблем, а не "зеленая чума".

- исламский экстремизм (причем очень различного характера);
- проблемы, связанные с мигрантами в странах Европы (причем не только с ближневосточными);
- собственно ближневосточные дела;
- и многое другое.

Какое, например, отношение имеет американское вторжение в Ирак (я не оправдываю Саддама, он редиска) к ближневосточным мигрантам в Европе? Пока что это проблема для Сирии, куда хлынула масса беженцев.

А касаемо "истории и практики ислама" - очень верное замечание. Только в том и дело, что зачастую религии в процессе развития очень и очень "очеловечиваются", как, например, то же христианство. Вообще - да, экстремистская секта; но немудро было бы перечеркивать из-за этого все то хорошее, что есть в русском или греческом православии.

Что до "участи женщины в правоверной мусульманской семье" - я знаю многих женщин, живущих в таких семьях. В числе моих хороших знакомых есть русские женщины, вышедшие замуж за мусульман и принявшие ислам. Участь женщины в семье по большому счету зависит от личных качеств ее мужа и родни, и это так и для ислама, и для буддизма, и для любой другой религии и культуры. Поверьте, участь женщины в семье мужа-алкоголика-тунеядца-дебошира в России не говорит о том, что русский народ - "чума".

Мусульмане приложили руку к исчезновению буддизма в Индии, да. Я, кстати, вовсе не пытаюсь представить их "белыми и пушистыми", отнюдь. Но вот вопрос - а почему буддизм исчез и в тех районах Индии (на юге, например), где никаких мусульман не наблюдалось? Совсем недавно наткнулся на любопытную работу (ссылка у меня дома, увы), где описывается роль индуистов в ликвидации Дхармы на ее родине.

Что же до того, что "у "людей Книги" - иудеев и христиан был шанс выжить на исламской территории на положении людей второго сорта, платящих спецналог и размещающих в своих храмах цитаты из Корана на видном месте" - я бывал в христианских храмах в Иордании, Палестине, Египте и Турции (и в Каирской синагоге) и не замечал там цитат из Корана. История межрелигиозных взаимоотношений в исламском мире - очень интересная и неоднозначная тема, не стоит ее упрощать. Кстати, вот сегодня наткнулся на очень интересную историю  :Smilie: .

А как быть с тем фактом, что далеко не все выходцы с Ближнего Востока - мусульмане? Или с тем, что в странах Арабского Залива индийские иммигранты (индуисты и христиане) считаются криминогенным элементом?

Что до судьб буддизма при столкновении с исламом в современном мире - да, вот это действительно вопрос. Но, к счастью, в мире есть не только полоумный Талибан. В Египет приезжает регулярно гелугпинский лама (не знаю, есть ли там группа учеников). Есть практикующие в Ливане (Ливан - все же преимущественно христианская страна). 

На этом участие в данной теме прекращаю, ибо и так много сказал, а дальше будет оффтопик. Да и трансляция, кстати, скоро начнется...

----------


## GROM

В жизни всё гораздо проще.
Получить лунг на выполнение нёндро можно много у кого.
Потом идёшь и делаешь нёндро,за время его выполнения очень много всего узнаешь,обо всех наставниках(даже если знать не хочешь  :Smilie: )
И таким образом можно быстро продвигаться по пути не наломав дров.

что касается Оле:Оле не может быть ваджрным наставником,потому что не прошёл ретритный курс.(я сам спрашивал,какой самый длинный ретрит он провёл,ответ -2 месяца)
Потому что не передаёт вангов...
и наверное ещё много потому что можно привести,но первых двух вполне достаточно.

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=Legba]


> Пампкин, при всем уважении - вопрос Карма Дордже был про Ваджраачарью. Ваши домыслы относительно того, кто им является  - в данном случае ценности не имеют. А официальная позиция - такова:


Я уточнял. Карма Дордже скорректировал вопрос.




> http://www.buddhism.ru/teachers/ole.php
> 
> По моему - это, по крайней мере *самопозиционирование* как Ваджраачарьи, Вы не находите?


Нет, я не считаю, что в приведенном отрывке наставник самопозиционируется в качестве Ваджрачарьи.

Нендро и Пхова - это тоже часть Алмазного Пути Ваджраяны.

----------


## Айвар

Вопрос "своего" учителя это серьезное испытание не для потенциального ученика, а для учителя. Не каждый учитель, хочет быть учителем. Равностность (мудрость равностности) делает невозможным наличие буддийского учителя. Лучше употреблять такие выражения как добрый друг, гид и опытный наставник, не говоря уже о том, чтобы уважать старших и родителей.

Хороший совет дает Дон Хуан Карлосу, когда говорит, что для правильной (буддийский подход) оценки личности, надо приложить усилия и стремиться подойти к учителю поближе, познакомиться с ним, обменяться мыслями, поговорить, - так сказать наблюдать его в повседневных делах и заботах. Любовь на расстоянии зачастую оказывается дутой.

Учителем точно можно считать человека при  помощи (содействии) которого вы приняли к исполнению обеты пратимокши.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Равностность (мудрость равностности) делает невозможным наличие буддийского учителя.



 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Айвар

> 


Разве у буддиста есть враги? Разве наши враги не наши лучшие учителя. (Кто нам покажет в нелицеприятной форме семена нашего гнева?)
Марпа, наверное, гладил Миларепу все время "по-шерсти" ...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Не будут, но слишком перо не разгоняйте. Во-первых, это всё-таки оффтопик, во-вторых, при его разрастании до размера лекции по исламу придёт Ёрш и всё потрёт.


Ну что же, приступим.




> Можете обратиться к истории и практике ислама. Полистайте Коран на предмет обращения с "неверными" (цитаты со ссылками я здесь уже приводил, всё потёр Ёрш).


Можно ещё почитать Ветхий Завет на предмет обращения с населением завоёванных городов; или авторитетных ведантистов, предлагающих заливать свинцом уши шудр, услышавших Веды; или посмотреть на "деяния" наших родных буддийских исторических деятелей из Монголии (о которых упоминал Ув. PampKin Head на одной из прошлых страниц топика), и т.д., и т.п. А можно акцентировать внимание всё же на позитивный message, который доминирует в религиозных учениях, вспоминая слова того же Кармапы II о "разных лекарствах для разных болезней".
Во-первых, следует трезво смотреть на религиозные учения, учитывая конкретно-исторические условия и реалии уровня развития обществ, в которых они формировались. Всехней дружбы на планете никогда не было, люди всегда разделялись на своих и чужих, отсюда во всякой религии мы найдём более лояльное отношение к тем, кто культурно ближе, и враждебное отношение к "чужим", к брахманам, которым мы отводим самый нижний ад, к "еретикам", и пр. Это не природа религии, это природа морали самсарного человека, отсюда это в религии.
Во-вторых, всегда были и будут извращения и злоупотребления религиозными учениями для не-религиозных целей, маскируемых как религиозные. Когда верующие праведно мочат друг друга -- практически всегда причина не в религии, а в тех, кто двигает личные интересы под религиозным флагом.
В-третьих, что самое важное, всякая оценка той или иной религии как таковой по отдельным цитатам или действиям отдельных групп подобна оценке, скажем, Германской культуры как таковой по текстам и действиям национал-социалистической партии в период 30-х - 40-х годов прошлого века. Считать Ислам "преступной религией", обращая внимание исключительно на негативные факты -- это фрагментарный взгляд, не соответствующий реальности как она есть, т. е. либо неумение, либо нежелание видеть дальше стереотипов и чужих слов. Т.е., прямой путь к ложным интерпретациям и разжиганию межрелигиозной розни (результаты которой потом и ставятся в упрёк "оппонентам"). Это глупо и опасно на этой маленькой планете.
Так вот, учителя, которые разжигают межрелигиозную рознь, разве не так же опасны, как экстремисты "с другой стороны баррикад"? Кто более агрессивен -- турецкий крестьянин, мирно выращивающий апельсины, или европейский Лама, оскорбляющий религиозные чувства других людей и на каждой лекции призвающий готовиться к тому дню, когда "Ислам начнёт воевать"?




> Поинтересуйтесь, кто и за что убил Тео ван Гога - правнука и тёзку брата Винсента ван Гога.


Скажете, что Ислам убил его?




> Или почему вскоре после путешествий Марпы исчез буддизм в северной Индии.


Есть несколько причин.
Лень расписывать, приведу вполне адекватную  выдержку из "Википедии":
Одной из причин упадка было то, что популярность раннего буддизма имело своей основой поддержку местных буддистских правителей, Магадхи, Косалы, кушанских императоров и императоров Палы. Как только правители перестали симпатизировать буддистам, начался упадок этого учения. Некоторые Хиндские правители использовали буддизм для оправдания своих военных замыслов, что так же скомпрометировало учение.
После падения последнего императора, поддерживающего буддизм, из династии Палы в XII веке, состояние еще более ухудшилось. Продолжился упадок с приходом мусульманских завоевателей, уничтожавших монастыри и попыток распростанения ислама в данном регионе.




> Поинтересуйтесь, какие скандалы время от времени случаются в Европе, когда всплывает какая-нибудь видеозапись закрытой, только для своих мусульманской проповеди.


Это характеризует весь Ислам?




> Когда в 16-миллионной Голландии живёт (в основном на пособие) миллион мусульман, которые открыто требуют на голландской же территории создать для них собственное государство, это действительно повод бить в колокол, а никакая не ксенофобия.


Ксенофобия -- утверждать, что отдельные проявления сепаратизма характеризуют весь ислам как таковой. Сепаратизм -- это повод бить в колокол в современном мире, и это не связано только с Исламом -- это современная тенденция шире религиозных и этнических рамок, это везде.
Вешать всех собак на Ислам -- не обосновано.

В целом, судить об Исламе как таковом на основании клише из СМИ, ксенофобских и шовинистических политических спекуляций -- не адекватный и не продуктивный подход.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Говорят, что Кармапа послал этого своего ученика распространять Дхарму в Европе. Говорят это со слов самого этого ученика. Не могу утверждать, насколько они достоверны, и достоверны ли (какого-то прямого указания на конкретное событие, когда бы имело место такое указание, не видел даже в книгах самого этого ученика).


Если бы не посылал, то вряд ли бы 16-й Кармапа приехал в Копенгаген, с тем чтобы освятить там первый основанный Оле центр, не находите? 

"Однажды, когда проявились все нужные знаки, Кармапа позвал нас к себе, дал нам замечательные, сулящие удачу подарки и сказал, что мы теперь, как первые люди с Запада, получаем его благословение на основание центров. Наша работа в Скандинавии распространится на всю Европу и на весь мир. Он пообещал нам всяческую помощь и сказал, что его благословение и передача постоянно будут с нами. В полушоке, но с таким взрывом энергии, который продолжает усиливаться и сегодня, мы были посланы им в Европу с миссией, которая станет делом всей нашей жизни". 




> Помнится, в одной из книг была копия бумаги, которую выдал Кармапа наставнику ... С подписями и на фирменном бланке...


Если быть совсем точным, то бумагу выдал Шамарпа, Лама в Красной Короне, который фактически является главой Линии КК в промежутках между перевоплощениями Кармап и который по сложившейся веками традиции отвечает за поиск нового кандидата.

----------


## GROM

> Вопрос "своего" учителя это серьезное испытание не для потенциального ученика, а для учителя. Не каждый учитель, хочет быть учителем. Равностность (мудрость равностности) делает невозможным наличие буддийского учителя. Лучше употреблять такие выражения как добрый друг, гид и опытный наставник, не говоря уже о том, чтобы уважать старших и родителей.
> 
> Хороший совет дает Дон Хуан Карлосу, когда говорит, что для правильной (буддийский подход) оценки личности, надо приложить усилия и стремиться подойти к учителю поближе, познакомиться с ним, обменяться мыслями, поговорить, - так сказать наблюдать его в повседневных делах и заботах. Любовь на расстоянии зачастую оказывается дутой.
> 
> Учителем точно можно считать человека при  помощи (содействии) которого вы приняли к исполнению обеты пратимокши.


А что говорит капитан Немо по этому поводу?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я бы не советовал принимать капитана Немо в качестве наставника  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

Памкин взвалил на себя непомерную ношу... защищать шукденовцев и Нидала. К чему бы это? вот уж дремучая смесь... брр... как угораздило?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Речь не о защите шугденовцев, а о том, что абсурдно называть небуддийским учение геше Келсанга Гьяцо, одного из образованнейших гелугпинских авторов. Можно критиковать новую Кадампу за поклонение ложному мирскому божеству в качестве защитника, за раскол в сангхе, можно считать их тантрийские посвящения недействительными или вредоносными (кстати, действительно, как тогда быть со всей исторической гелуг до 90-х годов ХХ века?), но говорить, что геше  Келсанг Гьяцо даёт небуддийское учение - полная чушь, издержки охоты за ведьмами.

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно критиковать новую Кадампу за поклонение ложному мирскому божеству в качестве защитника, за раскол в сангхе, можно считать их тантрийские посвящения недействительными или вредоносными (кстати, действительно, как тогда быть со всей исторической гелуг до 90-х годов ХХ века?)


А никак не быть. Не от той стенки гвоздь. В те времена, когда, Тот-Кого-Нельзя-Называть-А-То-Он-Вдруг-Услышит-И-Придет был "в авторитете" - уже минули и те, кто тогда практиковал - уж каждый чего достиг. 

Вопрос в другом - что _он_ *сейчас* "расплевался" с "генеральной линий партии", коллегами по цеху и т.д. и поэтому *сейчас* _его_ практика приведет к падениям в силу *невыполнения им своих производственных обязанностей*. 

Раньше выполнял - сейчас нет. Уволили за профнепригодность после пере-аттестации, а не потому что кто-то что-то запретил из блажи.
 Вот и вся тень на плетени.





> но говорить, что геше  Келсанг Гьяцо даёт небуддийское учение - полная чушь, издержки охоты за ведьмами.


Буддийское конечно по форме и содержанию, но не по результату, к которому приведет эта практика. Это - генеральная линия партии. У нас демократия - и каждый может сам на себе проверить ее верность/неверность {генеральной линии т.е.}  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Буддийское конечно по форме и содержанию


То-то и оно! А у нас - как не генеральная линия партии, так и книжки в огонь. Это как если бы православные объявили нехристианским учением Новый Завет в католическом издании.  :Smilie:  Книги геше Келаснга Гьяцо написаны на таком уровне, что стоит почитать всем, независимо от партийной принадлежности.




> но не по результату, к которому приведет эта практика.


А это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Ондрий

> Книги геше Келаснга Гьяцо написаны на таком уровне, что стоит почитать всем, независимо от партийной принадлежности.


В Гелуг и без К.Гьяцо хватает Лам и книг  :Wink: .. жизни не хватит, чтоб все освоить. А оный лама нарушил самаи по отношению к своим Гуру. Он знал на что шел, или не знал но был подвержен влиянию "Того-Кого-Нельзя-и-т.д...."..... нам теперь все равно, как он нанес себе вред.

Генеральная линия партии такова: "В отравленном источнике вода практически неотличима от воды из чистого колодца. ". 

У нас демократия - каждый может сам проверить содержание ОВ в источниках.  :Wink: 

Но партия оставляет за собой право ставить флажки и ограждения - "Осторожно! Отравлено!"

----------


## Ондрий

Добавка (последняя):

Кто подумает, что это гелукпинский жидо-массонский заговор и увидит в этом маниакально любимую "геополитику", конкуренцию и борьбу за "души" - он не прав, потому что это глупо. А если он не согласен с вышеописанным - это его личная трагедия. У нас демократия - каждый имеет право из любопытства или либеральных потребностей раколошматить себе голову тем или иным образом  :Wink: . 

Однако, Минздрав его не раз предупреждал....

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не знаю, какие-такие ОВ можно найти в книгах по основам буддизма и медитации, без единого упоминания Шугдена или слова критики в адрес Далай-ламы...

Во всяком случае, по части пресловутой "аутентичности" (какое слово-то дурацкое) геше даст фору мно-огим учетилям, которых низзя критековать.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Не знаю, какие-такие ОВ можно найти в книгах по основам буддизма и медитации, без единого упоминания Шугдена или слова критики в адрес Далай-ламы...


Дима, я уже всё сказал выше. Добавить нечего просто. Напомню про наставления Лам о тех, кто нарушил самаи. У них не то, что учиться нельзя, пить с ними из одного источника не рекомендуют, пока они САМИ не придут к Гуру и не восстановят самаи. На "одуматься" выделяется 3 года по канону. После чего, считается, что связь с Гуру порвана насовсем и ученик должен все начать с начала, т.к. тантрическое падение отменяет все сиддхи (пустые знания останутся конечно). Такие вот "тибецкие заморочки". Эт не я придумал - все вопросы к rdo-rje rgyud  :Wink: 




> Во всяком случае, по части пресловутой "аутентичности" (какое слово-то дурацкое) геше даст фору мно-огим учетилям, которых низзя критековать.


Я же сказал - что *линия преемственности порвана*. На К.Гьяцо и прочих аналогичных. Я надеюсь, для Вас это не пустые слова,  как для дзенцев и тхеравадинов (потому что эти темы у них отсутствуют), а серьезный аргумент.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

По книгам тантру не изучают и не практикуют (за очень редкими исключениями). Чтение книги не порождает связь-самайю и не подключает к линии преемственности. Ещё раз обозначу свою позицию: называть прекрасные буддийские книжки плохими и небуддийскими только потому, что их написал "неправильный" автор, - мракобесие. ИМХО. Как и объявлять организацию Келсанга Гьяцо экстремистской сектой только на основании того, что он по ряду вопросов не согласен с Далай-ламой (кстати, личный гуру у них был общий).

Терентьевские страшилки в "Буддизме России" не соответствуют действительности: я беседовал с английским миссионером Келсангом Шерабом и его харьковскими учениками, основа их практики - общепринятые садханы Тары, Ченрези etc., молитвы Цзонкапе и линии преемственности гелуг, а вовсе не культ Шугдена.

Это всё я пишу не потому, что мне симпатична новая Кадампа, а просто потому, что давно склонен критически оценивать любую политику любой партии. Для разумного противовеса, так сказать.

----------


## Ондрий

> По книгам тантру не изучают и не практикуют (за очень редкими исключениями). Чтение книги не порождает связь-самайю и не подключает к линии преемственности.


Читаем не внимательно - "Напомню про наставления Лам о тех, кто нарушил самаи. У них не то, что учиться нельзя, пить с ними из одного источника не рекомендуют, пока они САМИ не придут к Гуру и не восстановят самаи."





> Ещё раз обозначу свою позицию: называть прекрасные буддийские книжки плохими и небуддийскими только потому, что их написал "неправильный" автор, - мракобесие. ИМХО.


Я так не называл. К тексту книг претензий нет. См. выше.




> Как и объявлять организацию Келсанга Гьяцо экстремистской сектой только на основании того, что он по ряду вопросов не согласен с Далай-ламой (кстати, личный гуру у них был общий).


человек нарушил самаю, а не какой-то "ряд вопросов". Какой еще павлин-мавлин?? Я тоже могу найти ветки линий, где мой Гуру мог бы стать Учителем ЕСДЛ. И че дальше?




> Терентьевские страшилки в "Буддизме России" не соответствуют действительности: я беседовал с английским миссионером Келсангом Шерабом и его харьковскими учениками


Вы с Ху ДзиньТао пообщайтесь - тогда и ЕСДЛ покажется Бен Ладеном  :Smilie: 




> основа их практики - общепринятые садханы Тары, Ченрези etc., молитвы Цзонкапе и линии преемственности гелуг, а вовсе не культ Шугдена.


Вполне видимо Того-Который... наверно и не заставляют практиковать. Мне пофиг. Вопрос то в другом!!  

Вопрос туп как дверной косяк! Лама нарушил самайю, он сам и те кто учиться у него - не в линии преемственности. И не надо на Терентьева гнать волну, если вы не в теме. Не надо искать врагов - вопрос не политический, а чисто технический.




> Это всё я пишу не потому, что мне симпатична новая Кадампа, а просто потому, что давно склонен критически оценивать любую политику любой партии. Для разумного противовеса, так сказать.


Я и говорю - ваши желания - ваши последствия, у нас демократия  :Smilie: ))))

с таким подходом, во имя демократии и борьбы с мракобесием, вы еще старших монахов обвините, что они запрещают послушникам бухать и заниматься сексом  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я так не называл. К тексту книг претензий нет.


А я отвечал на реплику Алекса о том, что где-то книги геше объявлены "небуддийскими". Не вы один участвуете в теме.  :Smilie: 




> человек нарушил самаю, а не какой-то "ряд вопросов".


Можно объяснить, какую конкретно самайю и перед кем нарушил геше, если он просто дотошно следует учению, которое давал его гуру - Триджанг Ринпоче?




> Я тоже могу найти ветки линий, где мой Гуру мог бы стать Учителем ЕСДЛ. И че дальше?


То, что Триджанг Ринпоче не "мог", а был на протяжении 50 лет гуру нынешнего Далай-ламы.

----------


## ullu

Да, все это жутко поможет неофитам в обретении знания истинной природы...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Неофитам вообще никто не способен помочь, кроме настоящих учителей.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Хм...а говорят им поможет обсуждение качеств буддийских наставников на форуме.

----------


## Ондрий

> А я отвечал на реплику Алекса о том, что где-то книги геше объявлены "небуддийскими". Не вы один участвуете в теме.


квотировать надо, если идет "ответ всем" в одном посте  :Wink: 





> Можно объяснить, какую конкретно самайю и перед кем нарушил геше, если он просто дотошно следует учению, которое давал его гуру - Триджанг Ринпоче?


1. Он от ЕСДЛ так же получал Учения. 
2. ЕСДЛ объяснил, всем что тот, кто практикует Того-Которого... тот попадает под его вляние и это несет вред. 
3. Можно не соглашаться с ЕСДЛ по поводу этого - тогда все последствия вы берете на себя. 
4. Что из себя теперь представляет проблема про Того-Которого-Нельзя-Называть - ЕСДЛ объяснял.
5. Терентьев не писал "бред" - я не заметил у него склонности к дешевому трагизму.




> То, что Триджанг Ринпоче не "мог", а был на протяжении 50 лет гуру нынешнего Далай-ламы.


И че?

Вы путаете времена в одном флаконе. Я вам писал уже (см. выше), что *сейчас* и *надысь* - 2 большие разницы.

Читайте книги кадампы - вас никто не осуждает! Просто вас Минздрав предупредил .... а дальше - сами...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Неофитам вообще никто не способен помочь, кроме настоящих учителей.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Хм...а говорят им поможет обсуждение качеств буддийских наставников на форуме.


Знание -- сила.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> а говорят им поможет обсуждение качеств буддийских наставников на форуме


Сравнительное обсуждение качеств наставников *может* помочь выбрать истинного наставника.




> Терентьев не писал "бред"


А я тоже не писал, что Терентьев писал бред.  :Smilie:  Я написал: "терентьевские страшилки". Если верить Терентьеву, кроме "культа Шугдена" последователи новой Кадампы ничем не занимаются. Это не так. Обычный западный вариант тибетского буддизма для мирян.




> Читайте книги кадампы - вас никто не осуждает!


Более того, книги геше долгое время считались лучшей англоязычной литературой по гелуг. Пока не начались расхождения с Далай-ламой.




> Просто вас Минздрав предупредил


Ну вот, не осуждаете, но иначе говорить не можете, как языком страшилок. Типа прочту книги Келсанга Гьяцо о гуру-йоге, Ваджраяне или обете бодхисаттвы - и за мной начнёт гоняться Тот, Которого Нельзя Называть (Саурон, что ли?).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Считать Ислам "преступной религией", обращая внимание исключительно на негативные факты -- это фрагментарный взгляд, не соответствующий реальности как она есть, т. е. либо неумение, либо нежелание видеть дальше стереотипов и чужих слов. Т.е., прямой путь к ложным интерпретациям и разжиганию межрелигиозной розни (результаты которой потом и ставятся в упрёк "оппонентам"). Это глупо и опасно на этой маленькой планете.




http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/ale...erka_v_korane/



> Так вот, учителя, которые разжигают межрелигиозную рознь, разве не так же опасны, как экстремисты "с другой стороны баррикад"? Кто более агрессивен -- турецкий крестьянин, мирно выращивающий апельсины, или европейский Лама, оскорбляющий религиозные чувства других людей и на каждой лекции призвающий готовиться к тому дню, когда "Ислам начнёт воевать"?


Более агрессивны афганские фетваписцы. Да и пакистанские с иранскими тоже недалеко ушли...




> В целом, судить об Исламе как таковом на основании клише из СМИ, ксенофобских и шовинистических политических спекуляций -- не адекватный и не продуктивный подход.


Все желающие могут ознакомиться с данным героином непосредственно и сделать свои выводы:



http://www.fictionbook.ru/ru/author/muhhamad/koran/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памкин взвалил на себя непомерную ношу... защищать шукденовцев и Нидала. К чему бы это? вот уж дремучая смесь... брр... как угораздило?


Я защищаю шугденовцев?!!! дайте 2... Это классический многовековой Гелуг с Побонками Ринпоче и т.д.!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дима, я уже всё сказал выше. Добавить нечего просто. Напомню про наставления Лам о тех, кто нарушил самаи. У них не то, что учиться нельзя, пить с ними из одного источника не рекомендуют, пока они САМИ не придут к Гуру и не восстановят самаи. На "одуматься" выделяется 3 года по канону. После чего, считается, что связь с Гуру порвана насовсем и ученик должен все начать с начала, т.к. тантрическое падение отменяет все сиддхи (пустые знания останутся конечно). Такие вот "тибецкие заморочки". Эт не я придумал - все вопросы к rdo-rje rgyud 
> 
> Я же сказал - что *линия преемственности порвана*. На К.Гьяцо и прочих аналогичных. Я надеюсь, для Вас это не пустые слова,  как для дзенцев и тхеравадинов (потому что эти темы у них отсутствуют), а серьезный аргумент.


Бедная Камцанг Кагью с их последней заморокой!

----------


## Ондрий

> Более того, книги геше долгое время считались лучшей англоязычной литературой по гелуг. Пока не начались расхождения с Далай-ламой.


об этом и речь... я ж и говорю, что вопрос сугубо технический.




> Ну вот, не осуждаете, но иначе говорить не можете, как языком страшилок. Типа прочту книги Келсанга Гьяцо о гуру-йоге, Ваджраяне или обете бодхисаттвы - и за мной начнёт гоняться Тот, Которого Нельзя Называть (Саурон, что ли?).


Во-первых не Саурон, а Воландеморт!  :Big Grin:  (ну вот ... фсё! Назвал! теперь и за мной придут!  :Smilie: )) )
Во-вторых эт не "языком страшилок" говорю, это ЕСДЛ предупреждает. У меня же самого нет таких сиддх, чтобы проверить. Поэтому в вопросах Дхармы я полагаюсь на знания ЕСДЛ.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста... Без претензий и всякого такого... 

Не укладывается что то в моей голове: почему Наставникам Линии Приемственности Гелуг было неочевидно то, что вдруг озарило ЕСДЛ на пороге 20 века, подвигнув на реформацию буддийской школы?

По поводу несидения рядом с шугденовцами... Как же они в новом Гелуг выявляют тайных нарушителей самай? Эдак, корячишся всю жизнь без толку, а проблема в том, что под боком жил пакостник!

----------


## Ондрий

> Бедная Камцанг Кагью с их последней заморокой!


а кто сказал, что мне их не жалко?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Можно цитату, где ЕСДЛ предупреждает, что *чтение книг* (!) геше Келсанга Гьяцо *по традиции гелуг* (!) чревато такими последствиями? ИМХО, свой вывод (нарушил самайи - значит, и книги читать нельзя) вы приписываете ЕСДЛ.

Кстати, в вопросе о Шугдене ЕСДЛ положился не на свои знания, а на мнение оракула.

----------


## Ондрий

> Кста... Без претензий и всякого такого... 
> 
> Не укладывается что то в моей голове: почему Наставникам Линии Приемственности Гелуг было неочевидно то, что вдруг озарило ЕСДЛ на пороге 20 века, подвигнув на реформацию буддийской школы?


Сначала был хорошим мальчиком, но потом начал играть в орлянку и покатился. Характер скверный. Не женат. (С)Остров Сокровищ

Писал же выше. Ну торкнуло мирского защитника.. с кем не бывает.. Раньше был нормальным, защищал. Видать что-то там случилось не по его. Осерчал. Накосячил в гневе/неведении. Мирские - они такие.... вроде все хорошо шло, а потом бац.. и 6 лет за перацкую винду впаяли!   :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сначала был хорошим мальчиком, но потом начал играть в орлянку и покатился. Характер скверный. Не женат. (С)Остров Сокровищ
> 
> Писал же выше. Ну торкнуло мирского защитника.. с кем не бывает.. Раньше был нормальным, защищал. Видать что-то там случилось не по его. Осерчал. Накосячил в гневе/неведении. Мирские - они такие.... вроде все хорошо шло, а потом бац.. и 6 лет за перацкую винду впаяли!


Я не совсем понял... Он к 90-м 20 века осерчал, что глаза то раскрылись?

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно цитату, где ЕСДЛ предупреждает, что *чтение книг* (!) геше Келсанга Гьяцо *по традиции гелуг* (!) чревато такими последствиями? ИМХО, свой вывод (нарушил самайи - значит, и книги читать нельзя) вы приписываете ЕСДЛ.


 http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=114




> Кстати, в вопросе о Шугдене ЕСДЛ положился не на свои знания, а на мнение оракула.


Припер к стенке Дима! Нашел таки истинный источник, который свершил поклеп на того защитника.. Может это разборки у них такие? Мирских Защитников? Завтра другой нашепчет ЕСДЛ.. он поверит... других анафеме придадут  :Wink: .. вы только подумайте, какой простор для борьбы с инакомыслием!!! Копать, не перекопать...  :Big Grin:  

Чего у нас там по списку-то? ....... А! Вот! Кагьюпинцам вот свинью какую подложили ))) - признали кое-кого, хотя это не их дело ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не совсем понял... Он к 90-м 20 века осерчал, что глаза то раскрылись?


Честно скажу, не знаю точную дату, да и не интересно мне по сути. Ну вроде того на границе 90х... хотя могу и обмануть.

----------


## Ондрий

> ..... Видать что-то там случилось не по его. Осерчал. Накосячил в гневе/неведении. ...


"случилось не по его" - в основном ему приписывают борьбу за "чистоту линии Гелуг" от "всяких других школ" = всех-кто-не-Гелуг. Есть такая тема перегибов фундаментализьма среди отдельных представителей Гелугпы. Этим фундаменталистам и башляет тот защитник всякие ништяки - сиддхи там, богатсво, власть и т.д.. 

А вот тех, кто не слушаецо - тому ататат случится. Т.е те гелугпинцы, кто получает наставления от других линий - Сакья, Кагью и т.д... и т.п. - попадают в blacklist этого "защитника" и тому случаются всякие неприятности - например неожиданная смерть.  Ну вот где-то так. Т.е. сорвало крышу у того, кто призван защищать Гелуг от *ложных воззрений* и поперло на перегибы - мочить тех гелугпинцев, кто смотрит "налево"... Кароче, терпеть этот беспредел не стало никакой возможности, вот его и отлучили от церкви.

во блин, какие жути на тибете творяцо )))
Ну вас фсех... на ночь то!!
Щас вот добалтаюсь! Утром проснусь, а вокруг - бардо! )))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ну торкнуло мирского защитника.. с кем не бывает.. Раньше был нормальным, защищал.


Детский лепет, и официальной версии не соответствует: с самого начала Шугден был духом самоубийцы, коварным демоном.
http://www.dzogchen.ru/mirror/shagden.html
Эту точку зрения разделяет подавляющее большинство великих лам четырёх школ.

Кстати, былая роль почитания Шугдена в гелуг заставляет задуматься и о роли этой линии в истории Тибета - как раз со времени появления этого культа.

----------


## ullu

> Сравнительное обсуждение качеств наставников *может* помочь выбрать истинного наставника.


Угу, слепой спорит со слепым о красоте рассвета...и кому-то это может помочь...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/ale...erka_v_korane/


И? Судя из текста, автор не есть ни компетентный историк религии, религиовед, востоковед и т. п., ни авторитетный носитель традиции. Свои мысли и догадки излагает человек, разочарованный и обеспокоенный теми проблемами, которые имеют место быть в его культурной среде. С таким же успехом можно приводить в качестве довода по той или иной религии заключение какой-то там православной комиссии, причисляющей к деструктивным сектам всё подряд, что кому не нравится. Или апеллировать к статьям бывших буддистов в журнале "Сторожевая Башня", где ребята пишут о том, как не могли найти в Буддизме ответов на свои вопросы и удовлетворения своих духовных нужд, а потом Св. Иеговы открыли им глаза, и тогда-то они узнали Всё и поняли, что Буддизм от Сатаны-Диавола, аминь!  :Smilie: 
Такие книжки демонстрируют слишком личностные, субъективные взгляды, это только предвзятое частное мнение, которое имеет право быть не больше и не меньше, чем любое другое мнение и любые другие выводы-для-себя.

Не скажу, что сам лично не согласен с многими мыслями автора, и не стану превозносить Ислам как идеал и светоч человекам. Но, тем не менее, Ислам в реальности не соответствует однобокому определению "преступная религия" -- это всего лишь иллюзорная концепция, к которой привязан личностный самсарный ум одного заядлого путешественника.




> Более агрессивны афганские фетваписцы. Да и пакистанские с иранскими тоже недалеко ушли...


Буддийский "учитель", разжигающий межрелигиозную рознь, ни чем не лучше исламского "учителя", разжигающего межрелигиозную рознь.
А с т.з. Буддизма такой буддийский "учитель" именно хуже, т. к. уводит учеников в противоположную сторону от Дхармы Будды и от Просветления.

----------


## Ондрий

> Сообщение от Сообщение от shubhar
> 
> Ну торкнуло мирского защитника.. с кем не бывает.. Раньше был нормальным, защищал.
> 
> 
> Детский лепет, и официальной версии не соответствует: с самого начала Шугден был духом самоубийцы, коварным демоном.
> http://www.dzogchen.ru/mirror/shagden.html
> Эту точку зрения разделяет подавляющее большинство великих лам четырёх школ.


Дима, вы слишком серьезны  :Wink: .. это была ирония ))). "защищает" он тех, кто его почитает. - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=135 и "призван" он бороться за чистоту линии Гелуг теми же его поклонниками в его фанклубе.




> Кстати, былая роль почитания Шугдена в гелуг заставляет задуматься и о роли этой линии в истории Тибета - как раз со времени появления этого культа.


Есть такое дело, хотя ппц случался не 1 раз и гораздо раньше. Вот и подумайте, стОит иметь отношение, даже опосредованное, к нему. Завязывать кармические связи с его главным адептом. Про че я вам тут и пустословил  :Wink: . А уж там каждый как хочет, так и интерпретирует эту глубину кармических связей для себя лично.

----------


## Ондрий

Дима, ты сам читай, то приводишь по ссылкам:

http://www.dzogchen.ru/mirror/shagden.html




> Совсем недавно, этот вопрос обсуждался в Newsweek (статья Cult Mystery, стр. 25-26 в номере от 26 апреля 1997 г.), в связи с хладнокровным убийством активистами Шагдена (см. ниже) трех монахов из окружения Далай Ламы. В действительности, все лживые и раскольнические обвинения Далай Ламы в ограничении свободы вероисповеданий исходили от Общины сторонников Шагдена (ОСШ), филиала НТК, секты, основанной Келсангом Гьяцо (которого члены секты возвели в титул третьего Будды, задачей которого является распространение буддизма на Западе) в 1991 году, после того, как он получил контроль над Буддийским центром Манджушри в приорате Конистон в Камбрии (Англия). *Как знак его полного контроля, ранее обширная и всесторонняя библиотека Центра была продана, так что для изучения студентам остались только книги, автором которых является сам Келсанг Гьяцо. Члены, даже те, что участвовали в Центре уже много лет, которые ставили под сомнение полную зависимость от Келсанга Гьяцо, были изгнаны из Центра*. Атаки Геше Келсанга Гьяцо на Далай Ламу были настолько враждебными, что 22 августа 1996 года он был изгнан из монастыря Сера Дже. В Декларации об изгнании руководство монастыря за его непрерывное злословие в адрес Далай Ламы (см. прилагаемую репродукцию такого текста) указало, что он ⌠одержим страшным демоном■ (посредством его поклонения Джялчену).


вы все еще хотите читать эти книги?  :Wink: 




> Основной спор идет вокруг вопроса о том, быть ли будущему Тибету фундаменталистически религиозным (т.е. правящим будет особо деспотическая форма Гелугпы) и антидемократическим государством, или же он должен быть мирским и демократическим государством, в котором ни одна религиозная догма не может преобладать над другими (это и есть цель Далай Ламы). *В этом смысле Шагден стал политическим символом, представляющим для меньшинства тибетцев устремления появляющейся реакционной политической и религиозной партии, мечтающей о возвращении тех дней, когда Тибетом управлял Ганден Подранг, стремящейся к возвращению Тибета к религиозному управлению фундаменталистской школой тибетского буддизма, при котором ее идеология будет безраздельно властвовать, тогда как учения традиций Ньингмы, Кагью, Сакьи и Бон будут считаться дискредитированными еретическими догмами.*


понятно, что именно так задевает либералов-буддистов.. свободу душат.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Все желающие могут ознакомиться с данным героином непосредственно и сделать свои выводы:


А Вы сами ознакамливались? Или "тов. Пастернака не читал, но ЗНАЮ!!!"? Я в свое время прочитал около трети Корана (потом надоело), никаких особых призывов к убийству христиан и иудеев не заметил. Часто пишется, что они сбились с истинного пути, но не все. Потом еще говорил с теми, кто все прочитал. Они говорят, что места, конечно, можно найти разные (как и в Библии), но те же иудеи и христиане (монотеисты), то в Коране определены как "люди книги". Они тоже верят в истинного Бога, но в их вероучении, по мнению Мухаммеда, содержатся ошибки. С ними Коран предлагает устанавливать мирные взаимоотношения. В суре 5 даже отмечается, что из всех не-мусульман к мусульманам ближе всего христиане:



> "...Ты, конечно найдешь, что самые близкие по любви к уверовавшим (т.е. мусульманам) те, которые говорили: "Мы христиане!" Это потому... что они не превозносятся" (5.85)


Хотя, многобожников там действительно не любят, хоть есть и места, где призывается их защитить, в случае, если они просят убежища. Вобщем, как и в Библии многое зависит от трактовок. Но именно общего настроя на убийство неверных в Коране нет.

Я считаю, что проблема мусульман - это не Коран, а фундаментализм (как и проблема любой другой религии). Ислам моложе христианства, сейчас переживает средневековье, так что со временем, возможно, все изменится.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Культ ГШ возник еще до истории с Пятым Далай-ламой - это был второстепенный охранитель в некоторых линиях сакья. А вот размах он приобрел в 20 веке и главным его распространителем был Пабонка, чьим семейным божеством как раз и был ГШ. Пабонка был очень популярен и имел могущественных мирских покровителей среди лхасской знати. Он усиленно насаждал превосходство гелуг над другими школами. Еще он отличился тем, что будучи одним из редакторов нового издания Кагьюра правил сутры так, чтобы они лучше соответствовали писаниям ламы Цонкапы. Это вызвало большое неудовольствие 13-го Далай-ламы, но он ничего не мог поделать с Пабонкой в силу популярности и влияния последнего. Ученик Пабонки Триджанг Ринпоче действительно был одним из учителей ЕС Далай-ламы 14-го, но следует помнить, что Далай-ламы, по крайней мере в юности, учителей не выбирают: им учителей назначают, равно как и предписывают получение тех или иных посвящений. Поэтому ничего удивительного, что одним из основных наставников юного Далай-ламы был главный ученик самого популярного гелугпинского учителя начала 20-го века. Когда же ЕСДЛ стал достаточно самостоятельным, Он смог разобраться, что к чему. Отчетливо это проявилось еще в середине 70-х, когда вышла книга, где были собраны рассказанные Триджангом Ринпоче истории о незавидной участи тех гелугпинских лам, которые осмеливались практиковать методы нингма. Эта книга была своего рода посланием и намеком, адресованным Его Святейшеству. ЕСДЛ намеку не внял и, более того, начал говорить о вредности сектантства в целом и культа ГШ в частности.

Книги геше КГ хороши только с интеллектуальной точки зрения (да и это тоже не так однозначно), но интеллектуальное знание несет весьма ограниченную пользу и не настолько уж существенно для практики. Сомнительная польза от чтения этих книг не стоит того, чтобы подвергаться, пусть даже таким образом, опасности установления связи с ГШ. Так что, чем прельщаться складными объяснениями, намного полезнее послушать по этому поводу своих учителей.



Что касается политических взглядов учителей ваджраяны, то если вам не нравятся чьи-то взгляды, никто не заставляет идти в ученики. А если все же пошел в ученики и получил тантрическое посвящение или прямое ознакомление (обычное прибежище не в счет), то будь добр прикусить язык и принимать учителя со всеми его взглядами. Опять-таки, никто не заставляет продолжать следовать этому учителю и можно уйти от него, но только спокойно и без негативного отношения.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Скажите, Ув. Игорь Берхин, являются ли политические взгляды учителя Дхармой Будды? Например, является ли Дхармой Будды разжигание учителем межнациональной и межрелигиозной розни -- например, в отношении чернокожих и Ислама -- и приносят ли такие поучения пользу?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Скажите, Ув. Игорь Берхин, являются ли политические взгляды учителя Дхармой Будды?


Могут являться, могут не являться. Зависит от обстоятельств места, времени и учеников.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

А вторая часть вопроса?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Вы уж пишите вопрос сразу, а не добавляйте по кусочкам. :-)

Ответ аналогичен: могут приносить пользу, а могут не приносить - все зависит от обстоятельств.

А вот слово "разжигание" является субъективной оценкой деятельности. Наш ум в состоянии негативно интерпретировать самые невинные высказывания и навешивать на них ярлыки: разжигание, расизм и т.д. А на деле часто оказывается как в анекдоте:
Усталый муж пришел домой с работы, сидит ест. Жена трещит без умолку, мелет чушь. Муж роняет: "Какая чепуха". Жена выдает: "Ах, я говорю чепуху? Так я значит вру? То есть я брешу? Значит, я что, собака?" и кричит теще: "Мама, он меня сукой обозвал!"


У меня есть подборка цитат из Корана на английском языке. Если есть желающие сверить цитаты и представить их общественности в русском переводе со ссылками на конкретные места в Коране, могу текст выслать. Тогда каждый сам сможет составить мнение о том, что написано в Коране и к чему он действительно призывает мусульман.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> А вот слово "разжигание" является субъективной оценкой деятельности. Наш ум в состоянии негативно интерпретировать самые невинные высказывания и навешивать на них ярлыки: разжигание, расизм и т.д.


Судите сами:




> Женщина, которая забеременела должна знать, что соединились гены, но ум пришел из того что было раньше. Ни мужчина, ни женщина не произвели ум. Это не их продукт, и по этой причине нельзя делать аборт. Но они могут отдать ребенка, если не в состоянии позволить себе оставить его. В Германии, в Дании существует такой недостаток детей, что их берут из Африки и из других мест, *но они никогда не смогут вписаться в общество*. Между русскими и европейцами никто не может обнаружить разницы, *они смогут хорошо учиться в школе и т.д.*


Т.е., дети из Африки никогда не смогут вписаться в общество, не смогут "хорошо учиться в школе и т.д."?
Помимо того, что эти утверждения не более чем необоснованные предрассудки и глупости, не расизм ли это? Какова польза этих поучений для практики Буддизма?

Далее:




> Демократия, свободная жизнь с одной стороны и ислам с другой - несовместимы; это как вода и нефть


Помимо того, что данный пассаж есть всего лишь предрассудок и опровергается самой практикой (например, в Турции демократия и Ислам прекрасно совмещаются, да и в России с Украиной мусульмане и демократия не противопоставлены), не является ли это поучение разжиганием межрелигиозной розни?




> Основную *опасность для буддизма* и для мира в целом *я вижу в том, что во многих отсталых странах мира сохраняется теократический ислам* и перенаселенность.


De facto, разжигание межрелигиозной розни. Подобные поучения ведут живых существ к Просветлению?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Что касается политических взглядов учителей ваджраяны, то если вам не нравятся чьи-то взгляды, никто не заставляет идти в ученики. А если все же пошел в ученики и получил тантрическое посвящение или прямое ознакомление (обычное прибежище не в счет), то будь добр прикусить язык и принимать учителя со всеми его взглядами. Опять-таки, никто не заставляет продолжать следовать этому учителю и можно уйти от него, но только спокойно и без негативного отношения.


Здраво!

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> De facto, разжигание межрелигиозной розни. Подобные поучения ведут живых существ к Просветлению?


Случаем не прокурором работаете)))?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> с самого начала Шугден был духом самоубийцы, коварным демоном.


Не факт, что самоубийцы... Это официальное объяснение религиозных соперников - плод борьбы между двумя партиями перерожденцев, претендовавших поставить своего человека на место далай-ламы. Напомню, это были "выборы" 5-го далай-ламы. Но мальчика нашли задушенным кхатагом, а уже после разнеслось объяснение о самоубийстве из гордости. Причем задушен он был весьма своеобразно, так что современный следователь навернякак бы усомнился в самоубийстве: кхатаг (ритуальный шелковый шарф) нашли затолкнутым прямо в горло мальчика. Довольно сложный способ самоубийства, особенно если учесть, что это был ребенок. А если говорить об убийстве, то такой способ был очень распространен в тибетских монастырях - наряду с отравлением :Frown: . Конечно, это не отменяет того факта, что Драгпа Гьялцен, убиенный ли или наложивший на себя руки, умер в гневе, и, обладая определенными наработками, родился в классе могущественных сансарных существ гьялпо (не было б наработок, появился бы просто еще один заурядный житель адов). Кстати, похожий случай с убийством из зависти очень талантливого практика и перерождением его в классе чрезвычайно вредоносных духов был и в дореволюционной Бурятии.

Из книги Небески-Войковиц:




> Когда в 1617 году умер Верховный Священник Дрепунга 4-й Далай-лама Йонтэн Гьяцо, монастырь выдвинул кандидатами на его место двух мальчиков: Тулку Дракпа Гьялцен (позже признанного 3-м в линии воплощений Панчена Сонама Дракпы) был кандидатом от гонг-мы (gong-ma) (Верхней Палаты, традиционно ассоциируемой с потомками Панчена Сонама Дракпы); кандидатом от ог-мы (-og-ma) (Нижней Палаты, традиционно ассоциируемой с Далай-ламами) был мальчик, который позже стал 5-м Далай-ламой. Проиграв, Дракпа Гьялцен решил «добровольно оставить этот мир», что он и сделал, задушив себя ритуальным шарфом. Когда его кремировали, над погребальным костром появилось облако в форме открытой ладони, и его последователи попросили его оставаться их защитником. Через некоторое время после этого события на провинцию центрального Тибета и, в частности, на тибетское правительство и лично на Далай-ламу (который придерживался очень широких взглядов и разрешил, а также выполнял сам практики всех религиозных традиций Тибета: отсюда его непопулярность среди приверженцев конкретных сект - эта ситуация, как мы увидим ниже, повторилась и в случае 14-го Далай-ламы) обрушились несчастья. В конце концов, некоторые предводители сектантского крыла школы Гелугпа попросили дух Дракпы Гьялцена стать божеством-защитником их ордена по имени Дорже Шагден.


Это пример жестокой и омерзительной азиатской политики, в которую был вовлечен "по самое не хочу" институт далай-лам. Конечно, сам "Великий пятый" не участвовал непосредственно в убиении, но он был ставленником мощной политической партии, которая шла на всё ради власти. Впрочем, как и их политические противники. Чистых здесь нет. 

Итожу: мнение (а это не более чем мнение) о том, что Шугден вначале был хороший, а потом поплохел, полная ерунда и политическая муть. Гьялпо и в Африке гьялпо. Никогда он не был ни хорошим, ни просветленным. А тайна его отношений с Пабонгкой Ринпоче так и останется тайной (не для средних умов и жертв пропаганды). Кстати, это далеко не единственный культ духов гьялпо в Тибете. Странно, что Далай-лама и его ближние не распространили запрет вообще на практику подношений духам гьялпо, которая несомненно всегда более вредит миру людей, и вред этот несопоставим с той прибылью, которую получают поклонники гьялпо. Гьялпо - воплощенный дух власти, и никогда у него не будет друзей :Frown: ((

----------


## Норбу

Карма Дордже в сообщении 30 поставил вопрос и я думаю, ставя его, он уже знал ответ. К тому же это стало очевидно после обсуждения. Только вот странно почему этот вопрос люди начинают задавать самому себе достаточно поздно, уже окунувшись в этот омут. Видимо ошибки других людей не слишком показательны. А зря. А еще показательно, что за упомянутого учителя вступился лишь Памкин(которому как всегда до всего есть дело), а не его "прямые" последователи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А Вы сами ознакамливались? Или "тов. Пастернака не читал, но ЗНАЮ!!!"? Я в свое время прочитал около трети Корана (потом надоело), никаких особых призывов к убийству христиан и иудеев не заметил. Часто пишется, что они сбились с истинного пути, но не все.


Мушрику Вове Л. совет из глубины сердца: прочитайте оставшиеся 2/3.

Если вам скушно читать первоисточник, то можно ознакомиться с http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/ale..._v_korane.html




> Потом еще говорил с теми, кто все прочитал.


Зачот.




> Они говорят, что места, конечно, можно найти разные (как и в Библии), но те же иудеи и христиане (монотеисты), то в Коране определены как "люди книги".


Хотелось бы узнать, к какой категории относятся буддисты?



> Вобщем, как и в Библии многое зависит от трактовок. Но именно общего настроя на убийство неверных в Коране нет.


Как вы правильно заметили, все зависит от трактовок очередным фетваписцем и "авторитетным богословом".




> Книги геше КГ хороши только с интеллектуальной точки зрения (да и это тоже не так однозначно), но интеллектуальное знание несет весьма ограниченную пользу и не настолько уж существенно для практики. Сомнительная польза от чтения этих книг не стоит того, чтобы подвергаться, пусть даже таким образом, опасности установления связи с ГШ. Так что, чем прельщаться складными объяснениями, намного полезнее послушать по этому поводу своих учителей.


Ужос! Эдак теперь 30-ть раз подумаешь, стоит ли вообще брать в руки книги *любого* автора из Гелуг. А вдруг он был связан с практикой "сами-знаете-кому"?

Да и с остальными тоже незадача... Прежде чем читать, стоит выяснять, не был ли автор практиком садхан гьялпо... Иначе раз, и обретешь связь ненароком с чем не надо! Тема то позаразнее гриппа зимой, оказывается.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ужос! Эдак теперь 30-ть раз подумаешь, стоит ли вообще брать в руки книги *любого* автора из Гелуг. А вдруг он был связан с практикой "сами-знаете-кому"?


тебе смешно... а вопросами мы такие задаемся, меж прочим.. Уж кому как повезет )))

Не стОит утрировать. Сказано же - Тому-Которому поклоняются очень немногие ламы. Эдак я и про Кагью могу беспокоится и спрашивать "а ты уважаемый Лама, за большевиков, аль за коммунистов?", т.е. чьего Кармапы будете?

----------


## PampKin Head

> тебе смешно... а вопросами мы такие задаемся, меж прочим.. Уж кому как повезет )))
> 
> Не стОит утрировать. Сказано же - Тому-Которому поклоняются очень немногие ламы. Эдак я и про Кагью могу беспокоится и спрашивать "а ты уважаемый Лама, за большевиков, аль за коммунистов?", т.е. чьего Кармапы будете?


Я это и имел в виду:
===
Да и с остальными тоже незадача... Прежде чем читать, стоит выяснять, не был ли автор практиком садхан гьялпо... Иначе раз, и обретешь связь ненароком с чем не надо! Тема то позаразнее гриппа зимой, оказывается.

Эдак, читаешь книгу по Мадхьямике... И не ведая того, "устанавливаешь связи с ..."

Кста, если будите в Маджнукатиле, то не ходите по улочкам, которые ближе ко второму выходу... Там большая вывеска общества "сами-знаете-кому". Вы ее прочитает и установите еще одну не нужную вам связь.

И лучше не питаться в тибетских харчевнях... Повар может быть практиком "сами-знаете-кому". Хотя питаться в индийских харчевнях тоже не выход: повар, готовящий еду, может быть практиком Кали. А оно вам надо? Пользуйте только проверенные кришнаитские едальни!

P.S. Эдак скоро докатимся до темы с табуреткой на заднице (см. историю об одном из учеников Хенаро), что бы не сидеть на чем попало...

P.S.S. Кста, на тему "лекарств от разных болезней"... http://realigion.ru/humor.asp?act=review&nID=42

----------


## Налджорпа

> Карма Дордже в сообщении 30 поставил вопрос и я думаю, ставя его, он уже знал ответ. К тому же это стало очевидно после обсуждения. Только вот странно почему этот вопрос люди начинают задавать самому себе достаточно поздно, уже окунувшись в этот омут. Видимо ошибки других людей не слишком показательны. А зря. А еще показательно, что за упомянутого учителя вступился лишь Памкин(которому как всегда до всего есть дело), а не его "прямые" последователи.


Лама Оле - настоящий Бодхисаттва и Защитник. Его слова об исламе - это попытка защитить западную цивилизацию. Если все будут "белые и пушистые" исламские варвары сделают с Европой то, что они сделали с Индией. Для того чтобы понять насколько опасен ислам, достаточно посмотреть выпуск новостей. Недавно передали, что Аль-Каида грозится убить Папу Римского из-за того, что в Дании напечатали карикатуры на Магомета. И вообще меня поражают те, кто критикует Оле не зная его. Этот человек по 20 часов в сутки работает на благо всех существ. Я был с ним некоторое время и знаю это. Благодаря ему тысячи людей пришли к Дхарме, приняли Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях и делают Нендро. Это настоящий пример Бодхисаттвы!

----------


## лесник

> P.S. Богдо-Геген, кстали, был главой монголов и много чего делал. Что не мешало быть ему Ваджрачарьей для Шабкара, текст которого сейчас комментирует Намкай Норбу Ринпоче...


Позвольте узнать, какой текст и какого по счету Богдо-гэгэна комментирует ННР?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Позвольте узнать, какой текст и какого по счету Богдо-гэгэна комментирует ННР?


P.S. Богдо-Геген, кстали, был главой монголов и много чего делал. Что не мешало быть ему Ваджрачарьей* для Шабкара, текст которого сейчас комментирует Намкай Норбу Ринпоче..*.

*Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол «Полёт Гаруды»*
http://community.livejournal.com/lotzava_ru/6034.html

*21.03-26.03.08 Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Открытая WEB-трансляция* 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10727

----------


## лесник

> Так что, в целом отрицательно относясь к Оле Нидалу, я его позицию по отношению к исламу прекрасно понимаю и разделяю.


Вот тут недавно было оживленное обсуждение того, должен ли буддист с кулаками защищать окружающих (тема про дуэль), так там большинство участников активно агитировали за сострадание, размышление, непроявление агрессии и прочие благие действия. Теперь получается, что если ты двинул хулигану, покусившемуся на женщину, это не очень правильно. А если участвуешь в "будийском джихаде" против мусульман, оккупировавших Европу и убивших внука великого художника, это круто,  и твой буддийский ваджрный учитель тебя с радостью благословит и издаст фетву, оправдывающую твои поступки. Занятно получается.

----------


## Alex

Эх... Вот ведь зарекся отвечать в этой теме, а все равно язык чешется... Простите меня, друзья, за нетерпение. Вот несколько риторических вопросов (в смысле, я не жду на них ответа, а просто призываю задуматься):

- Касаемо цитат из Корана (Коран у меня есть на арабском). В Ветхом Завете "кровожадных" мест на порядок больше, чем в Коране (впрочем, и книга сама потолще будет). История Ветхого Завета полна кровавых эпизодов, когда вырезались целые народы во имя Йеговы-Ялдаваофа  :Smilie: . Можем ли мы на основании этого говрить, что иудаизм (и вышедшее из него христианство) - кровавые религии зла и кричать о "еврейской экспансии в Европе" (привет Сергею Нилусу и прочим сумасшедшим)?

- Касаемо того, что "если все будут "белые и пушистые", исламские варвары сделают с Европой то, что они сделали с Индией". Почитайте серьезные исследования о Крестовых походах. Крестоносцы, взяв Иерусалим, учинили в городе небывалую резню, не щадя ни женщин, ни стариков, ни детей. *Западные* авторы рассказывают о случаях каннибализма среди крестоносцев. Да что Иерусалим! Даже, казалось бы, свой же христианский Константинополь был разграблен. В свете американского вторжения в Ирак (я не оправдываю Саддама, он и впрямь был кровавым диктатором - но сейчас в Ираке в тысячу раз хуже, чем при Саддаме) правомерно ли будет для среднего ближневосточного обывателя сделать вывод: "если все будут "белые и пушистые", христианские варвары сделают с Ближним Востоком то, что они уже как-то раз с ним сделали"?

- Касаемо мигрантов в Европе. Эта проблема существует, и не след закрывать на нее глаза. Но Оле - потому и популист, что, вместо того, чтобы разобраться, что к чему, предпочитает разговаривать лозунгами. А призадумаемся - почему в странах Латинской Америки из той же ближневосточной диаспоры вышло столько деятелей политики, бизнеса и науки, вполне себе интегрировавшихся в местную среду (а ведь поначалу ой какие проблемы были - вспомним арабский погром на Гаити в 1903 году).

- 2 Пампкин. Можно какую-нибудь "нехорошую" фетву из Ирана? Это я не подкалываю, мне просто интересно. Про Афганистан и Пакистан я мало знаю и не особо этими странами интересуюсь.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Вот тут недавно было оживленное обсуждение того, должен ли буддист с кулаками защищать окружающих (тема про дуэль), так там большинство участников активно агитировали за сострадание, размышление, непроявление агрессии и прочие благие действия. Теперь получается, что если ты двинул хулигану, покусившемуся на женщину, это не очень правильно. А если участвуешь в "будийском джихаде" против мусульман, оккупировавших Европу и убивших внука великого художника, это круто,  и твой буддийский ваджрный учитель тебя с радостью благословит и издаст фетву, оправдывающую твои поступки. Занятно получается.


Никто не призывает сжигать мечети и драться с мусульманами. Но общество должно знать об опасности, нужно содействовать, например, принятию законов об иммиграции, для защиты Европы от ислама. Страны Европы и особенно Германия сейчас слишком усердствуют в политкорректности, доводя её до абсурда. В школах Германии, например мусульмане требуют перестраивать туалеты, что-бы не дай Бог (Аллах) не писать в сторону Мекки. Они пытаются жить по законам шариата, навязывая варварские средневековые законы современной свободной Европе. И если все будут молчать, лет через 30, описанное в книге "Мечеть Парижской богоматери" станет реальностью.

----------


## лесник

> P.S. Богдо-Геген, кстали, был главой монголов и много чего делал. Что не мешало быть ему Ваджрачарьей* для Шабкара, текст которого сейчас комментирует Намкай Норбу Ринпоче..*.
> 
> *Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол «Полёт Гаруды»*
> http://community.livejournal.com/lotzava_ru/6034.html
> 
> *21.03-26.03.08 Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Открытая WEB-трансляция* 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10727


Спасибо! Но не очень ясно вот что:

Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол жил в 1781-1851,  получил учения Дзогчен от своего главного коренного гуру Чогъял Нгакги Вангпо (правителя Монголии и ученика Первого Додрубчена).
http://blogsnews.ru/doc_47508/

В это время было два Богдо-гэгэна: 

Luvsanbanchujigmedjamts (1775–1813) Born in Tibet ,cousin of the 7th Dalai Lama
Luvsantsültemjigmeddorj — (1815–1842) Born in Tibet
http://www.zanabazar.mn/Life/javzandamba.html

Так что, возможно, речь идет не о БГ, а ком-то другом. В любом случае, это был не Богдо-гэгэн 8, что меня интересовало.

----------


## PampKin Head

> - 2 Пампкин. Можно какую-нибудь "нехорошую" фетву из Ирана? Это я не подкалываю, мне просто интересно. Про Афганистан и Пакистан я мало знаю и не особо этими странами интересуюсь.





> *Фетва* (араб. فتوى‎‎) — в исламе решение, выносимое муфтием или факихом по какому-либо вопросу. Основывается на принципах ислама и на прецедентах мусульманской юридической практики.
> 
> Фетвы выносятся выдающими мусульманскими учеными-законоведами, имеющими общепризнанный авторитет в мусульманском мире – муджтахидами. Фетва является мнением муджтахида по конкретной правовой проблеме и должна быть основана на принципах шариата. В конечно счете фетва является также источником права, но скорее производным, так как вытекает из шариата, впрочем, как и байа. Фетва содержит в себе вводную часть, то есть постановку проблемы, ее описание, мотивировочную, то есть изложение доводов муджтахида и в конце повеление, то есть установленное правило поведения. Фетвы сильно обусловлены мазхабами (правовыми школами) муджтахидов, но все же многие из фетв носят общемусульманский характер. Фетва является в какой-то степени аналогом прецедента в англосаксонской правовой системе, так как выносится конкретным человеком по конкретной правовой проблеме, однако этим человеком не является судья, а ученый.


Фетвы аятоллы... Особенно в отношении Салмана Рушди (жаль, текста не могу найти).

P.S. Хотелось бы узнать, как соотносится с доктриной "о лекарствах" следующий завет, данный пророком Мусой (Моисеем):
*Приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен.*  (c) http://jesuschrist.ru/bible/?b=2&c=22

Мусульманин - покорный богу - ... must to do... Кардинальный метод лечения чужих болезней.

----------


## Налджорпа

"- Касаемо того, что "если все будут "белые и пушистые", исламские варвары сделают с Европой то, что они сделали с Индией". Почитайте серьезные исследования о Крестовых походах. Крестоносцы, взяв Иерусалим, учинили в городе небывалую резню, не щадя ни женщин, ни стариков, ни детей. *Западные* авторы рассказывают о случаях каннибализма среди крестоносцев. Да что Иерусалим! Даже, казалось бы, свой же христианский Константинополь был разграблен. В свете американского вторжения в Ирак (я не оправдываю Саддама, он и впрямь был кровавым диктатором - но сейчас в Ираке в тысячу раз хуже, чем при Саддаме) правомерно ли будет для среднего ближневосточного обывателя сделать вывод: "если все будут "белые и пушистые", христианские варвары сделают с Ближним Востоком то, что они уже как-то раз с ним сделали"?"

Уважаемый Alex, соболезную всем пострадавшим от Крестовых походов, но мы говорим о сегодняшнем дне. А сегодня, мягкая и политкорректная Европа постепенно становится мусульманской, и ей грозит судьба Римской империи, когда мягкие и изнеженные римляне не смогли защитить свою империю от воинственных варваров. Про Ирак: да, там сотни жертв. Но кто убивает этих людей? Проклятые американцы? Нет! Это правоверные мусульмане обычно взрывают себя и других случайных прохожих в надежде попасть в рай и наслаждаться 70 девственницами.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я призываю всех прекратить спекуляции на теме "буддийского джихада". Меня после всего написанного вряд ли можно отнести к поклонникам Оле Нидала, но не надо опускаться до откровенной клеветы.

Оле никогда не призывал ни к какому антимусульманскому джихаду. Никаких призывов к кулачному бою и дреколью. Оле всегда говорит только о естественных мерах по защите европейской культуры и образа жизни от влияния ислама. Ограничение иммиграции, в первую очередь. Дошло ведь до абсурда! Мой папа в Германии на курсах немецкого познакомился с беженцем из Палестины, который впервые за 5 лет пребывания в стране пошёл на подобные курсы! При этом он сделал шестерых детей, потому что на каждого государство платит пособие. На эти деньги семья живёт припеваючи. И это типичный пример. Практически никто из этих иммигрантов не становится членом немецкого общества и не работает на благо страны - все оседают в своих гетто, занимаются чёрт знает чем, большинство даже не учит язык. А о криминальной обстановке можно судить по ежедневным вечерним сценам в Гамбурге, где после любой крупной сходки горячей арабской молодёжи на мостовой остаётся пара трупов. 

Европа сошла с ума на политкорректности и открытости, но мусульмане-иммигранты, получая доступ к благам цивилизации, в большинстве своём не спешат перенимать такие современные ценности, как гуманность и веротерпимость. Не видеть это после всего, что было во Франции, в Англии, в Дании, в Голландии, в Сербии - значит быть просто слепцом.

И речь идёт о современной Европе, а не о временах крестовых походов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Спасибо! Но не очень ясно вот что:
> 
> Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол жил в 1781-1851,  получил учения Дзогчен от своего главного коренного гуру Чогъял Нгакги Вангпо (правителя Монголии и ученика Первого Додрубчена).
> http://blogsnews.ru/doc_47508/
> 
> В это время было два Богдо-гэгэна: 
> 
> Luvsanbanchujigmedjamts (1775–1813) Born in Tibet ,cousin of the 7th Dalai Lama
> Luvsantsьltemjigmeddorj — (1815–1842) Born in Tibet
> ...


Рекомендую, очень вдохновляющая книга



http://www.amazon.com/Life-Shabkar-A...6518804&sr=8-1
# Paperback: 712 pages
# Publisher: Snow Lion Publications; New Ed edition (February 25, 2001)
# Language: English
# ISBN-10: 1559391545
# ISBN-13: 978-1559391542

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Можем ли мы на основании этого говорить, что иудаизм (и вышедшее из него христианство) - кровавые религии зла


Иудаизм вплоть до эпохи рассеяния - однозначно кровавая религия, с жертвоприношениями животных и побиванием камнями еретиков.
Христианство не вышло из иудаизма, а оттолкнулось от него. Достаточно вспомнить, сколько раз и за что хотели побить камнями Исуса. И за что его в конце концов отдали на расправу римским властям. Тогдашним иудейским ортодоксам он прямо сказал: ваш отец обманщик (diabolos).

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Можете меня забанить но свое мнение я выскажу. Ислам в любом проявлении враг Буддизму. Это мнение у меня вполне обосновано. Желаюшим могу доказать. Мы для них многобожники язычники. По их законам мы не имеем никаких прав. Со всеми вытекаюшими отсюда последствиями. желаете убедиться? прочитайте каран. если дочитаете :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

2 Alex...

От такой вот... "Насралла".
===
В 1989 Аятолла Хомейни издал фетву - призывающий наказать богохульника религиозный вердикт:

_Я хочу оповестить всех бесстрашных мусульман со всего мира… о том, что автор книги под названием «Сатанинские стихи», которая была составлена, набрана и опубликована в противостояние Исламу, Пророку и Корану, также как и ее издатели, которые были осведомлены о ее содержании, провозглашены madhur el dam [теми, чью кровь надо пролить]. Я призываю всех преданных мусульман устранить их как можно более спешно, где бы они не находились, чтобы никто никогда не осмеливался оскорблять Ислам._ 
...
Рушди обратился в Скотленд-Ярди почти десятилетие скитался по конспиративным квартирам, а переводчик его книги на японский язык был убит

http://topos.ru/article/587



> В книжном магазине в городке Сан-Диего, в биографии Сьюзен Зонтаг читаю, что Зонтаг была одной из первых, вступившихся за Салмана Рушди. Она сравнила ситуацию 1989 года вокруг Рушди с ситуацией в Германии в начале тридцатых годов. В 1991 году был убит переводчик «Сатанинских стихов» на японский язык. В этом же году было совершено нападение на переводчика книги на итальянский язык. В 1993 норвежский издатель Рушди был ранен на пороге своего дома. Тем временем, Великобритания, взявшая Рушди под покровительственное правительственное крыло, тратила на его охрану до двух миллионов долларов в год. 1998 - Иран, желая улучшить отношения с Западом, снял фетву. Февраль 1999 - Аятолла Хассан Саней объявил награду в 2.8 миллионов долларов за голову Рушди. 2001: приезд Рушди в Калифорнию в Район Залива был намечен на 12 сентября, но 11 сентября был отменен. В ноябре, через два месяца после событий 11 сентября, Рушди напечатал в «Нью-Йорк Таймс» статью, озаглавленную «Да, речь идет об Исламе», в которой атаковал идеологию исламских фундаменталистов («Ислам был угнан религиозными экстремистами») и провозгласил, что идет борьба цивилизаций, борьба не на жизнь, а на смерть.


.

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, как бы давайте ближе к теме, а то как в сказке: "Чем дальше тем страшнее".

И межрелигиозная тема - это не тема Буддийского форума. Буду раздавать предупреждения!

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мушрику Вове Л. совет из глубины сердца: прочитайте оставшиеся 2/3.


Так я так и не получил ответа на свой вопрос - сами-то прочитали все три трети?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Карма Дордже, простите, зачем вам эти излияния на форуме? Не устраивает вас Оле Нидал - отойдите в сторону, оставьте его, как учителя. Но злословить и изливать это в публичных местах - бессмысленное, и потенциально опасное занятие.

Вы вопрошаете к участникам форума, но откуда они могут достоверно знать намерения Оле Нидала?

А если учесть, что он таки _приводит_ людей к Дхарме, устанавливает связь, люди благодаря ему принимают Прибежище в 3-х Драгоценностях, то злословие на такого человека приносит серьезную неблагую карму. Зачем вам это нужно, кому от этого польза?

Исключительно из пожелания пользы вам, написал.

----------


## Legba

Тут что-то все про мусульман, а я в этом ничего не понимаю...
Хочу сделать одно замечание относительно "неназываемого".
И соображений "не читать книг, т.к. автор связан с ДШ, соответственно - мало-ли что".Соображение имеет право на существование, почему нет. Но, если мы его экстраполируем... *Подавляющее большинство садхан, практикуемых сегодня в Гелуг, составлены Пабонка Ринпоче.* Я не слышал, чтобы кто-либо из Учителей, в том числе ЕСДЛ призывал оными садханами более не пользоваться. Соответственно, можно предположить что:
1. Это не так заразно, как кажется.
2. Практики Шугдена разные бывают. Крыша едет не у всех. (Собственно говоря, сам ЕСДЛ - тому пример).

Короче говоря. Некоторые препараты (о коих любит упоминать Пампкин) лучше не принимать "во избежание". Тем не менее, это не значит, что каждый, когда-либо их принимавший, никогда не вернется в нормальное состояние. И обязательно будет "подсаживать" других. Геше Келсанг Гьяцо - явно неадекватно реагирует на просьбу ЕСДЛ не практиковать ДШ. Это заметно. Но, я думаю, есть немало Лам (и просто рядовых практиков) - которые просто тихо перестали делать эту садхану. Или - также тихо* не* перестали. Но войнушку устраивать не стали. И именно это, ИМХО, является критерием "одержимости".

И еще - о политических взглядах. Они могут быть всякие и разные, в том числе - у буддийских Наставников. Просто, на мой взгляд, если я иду на лекцию о Дхарме - дело Наставника рассказывать о Дхарме. Я периодически хожу на различные профессиональные семинары. И, честно говоря, сильно бы удивился, если бы их ведущий вдруг отвлекся от, скажем, интерьера Бидермеера, и вдруг заявил что-либо о геополитике. Если тебе предоставили кафедру - используй ее по назначению, разве нет?

----------


## Alex

> Оле всегда говорит только о естественных мерах по защите европейской культуры и образа жизни от влияния ислама. Ограничение иммиграции, в первую очередь.


Если бы это было действительно так, я бы только сказал спасибо Оле!!! Я ведь вовсе не пытаюсь "обелить" мусульман или сказать, что с исламом не связаны проблемы, которые с ним связаны.

Да, *есть* исламский фундаментализм, представляющий определенную угрозу. И тут есть разные группировки: некоторые (аль-Каида) надо мочить в сортире, а с некоторыми (Хизбалла) вполне можно и нужно договориться. Есть проблема ближневосточных мигрантов в Европе - и ее нужно решать, возможно, ограничением иммиграции, возможно - другими способами. Ведь, как я уже писал, те же арабы в Латинской Америке вполне себе вписались в общество и трудятся на его благо.

Но в том-то и дело, что Оле валит все в кучу! Есть разные ближневосточные страны, и трезвых гораздо больше. Есть Египет, где светское государство жестко контролирует и старается пресекать все проявления фундаментализма (поверьте - когда на египетском шоссе останавливают маршрутку для проверки документов, наиболее пристально интересуются бородатыми); есть объявленная "осью зла" Сирия, где покойный президент Хафез аль-Асад (кстати, не мусульманин) жестоко подавил исламский мятеж в Хаме; есть Иордания, в свое время выгнавшая радикально настроенных палестинцев.

И есть разные полоумные имамы - а есть, например, Юсуф Кардави, который вовсе не последний человек в современном исламе. И он не один такой.

Я ведь тоже не от балды говорю - мне приходилось бывать на Ближнем Востоке и общаться там с "простыми" людьми, как мусульманами, так и христианами. Любое обобщение порочно - но в массе это добрые, открытые и гостеприимные люди. 

Вот что писала одна из участниц е-сангхи (извиняюсь за цитату без перевода, я на работе - когда вернусь домой, отредактирую сообщение и переведу, если, конечно, тему не закроют, ха-ха:




> In Lama Oles case, I think it is more accurat to speak of "cultural racism" or probably simply ignorance. His tool of choice seems to be radical simplification. His dhamma talk was supposed to be about Buddhism in the West, but I was under the impression the title should have been: How Buddhism and our European heritage is threatened by dark savages from the Middle East. *g*
> That's what I kept in mind:
> - Lama Ole talked a great deal about ghettos in European cities being the greatest
> potential danger nowadays. So far, so good. But instead of pointing out the complex sociological correlations that lead to the current situation, he implied that these "ghettos" consisted merely of muslim people with fundamentalist or criminal intentions, out to sabotage our "European heritage". He also made a sarcastic remark about Muslimas "breeding" better than Tibetan or European women. I was impressed by this mixture of sexism and racism.
> - He praised the Danish Queen Margaret for her "courage" to stand up against Islam. The Queen has stated Islam was "the greatest challenge both national and international that has to be faced without laziness or tolerance". It is interesting that both Lama Ole and the Danish Queen never used the term "Islamic fundamentalism", but simply "Islam", including and insulting millions of peaceful Muslims and Muslimas.
> - Lama Ole said he would give the blessing to everyone, even to those who weren't Buddhist or would later turn to another religion. It is interesting to note that the only religion he explicitly excluded was Islam, because it was a violent and dangerous religion. This makes clear he never studied Christianity or Jewish or Hindu scriptures, that include a great deal of violence, rape, misogyny, murder and so on in the name of God.
> - He talked about a stupa being built to protect "us" from Islamic forces. I can't help but think that Lama Ole is getting really obsessive about this, leading a crusade just like the warrior he claimed to have been in another life.
> 
> I went to his talk with a friend, a Zen buddhist, who is of Persian heritage. She was almost shaking with hurt when we came out of the hall. If this is Lama Oles way of showing compassion, than I can happily abstain from it.


Мне прибавить нечего... Все, умолкаю до вечера. Простите, кого обидел.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> разжигание межнациональной и межрелигиозной розни


Пример того, как можно дойти до абсурда. Выступать против экстремизма и религиозного фанатизма - это что, экстремизм? Неполиткорректность - выступить против изуверов, для которых политкорректность - пустой звук? Австралийцы от подобного идиотизма вылечились:
http://www.regnum.ru/news/713774.html



> "Я бы сказал клерикалам, которые учат, что в Австралии имеются две системы закона - австралийская и исламская, что это ложь. Если вы не можете согласиться с парламентским законом, независимыми судами, демократией и предпочитаете закон шариата, то можете уехать в другую страну - вероятно, это лучший вариант".
> 
> "Иммигранты, а не австралийцы, должны приспособиться. Принимайте или убирайтесь. Мне надоело, что наша страна должна постоянно волноваться по поводу того, не обижаем ли мы каких-то людей или их культуру"


Что ж, а европейцам ещё предстоит пройти курс выздоровления...

Никто ничего не имеет против цивилизованных, порядочных арабов и палестинцев, умеренных мусульман, готовых влиться в западное общество. Проблема в том, что вместо этого мы видим всё прибывающие орды людей, у которых совсем другой взгляд на проблему: http://www.taday.ru/text/29643.html

----------


## Вова Л.

> Читал. Я же лет 15 жил в Татарстане.


Ну что ж, тогда можно сказать, что сколько людей, столько мнений. Но я остаюсь при своем.




> Я так полагаю, что если папа работает, то у него налоги - 30-40%. Посему он как раз и платит за всё и всех.


Если работает, то да, но Кармапенко написал, что он на языковых курсах был. Да и даже если платит, то все-равно как-то странно читать возмущения людей, живщих в других странах о изживенцах-мусульманах в Германии, Голландии и т.д. Кстати, русские эммигранты в Германии точно также получают пособия.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Под видом выступления против конкретных фактов экстремизма и религиозного фанатизма переносить выводы на Ислам как таковой, и умышленно разжигать межрелигиозную рознь


Враньё, выбирайте выражения. Кстати, названия религий по правилам русской орфогорафии пишутся с маленькой буквы, это у вас ещё сказывается явное влияние изданий "Алмазного Пути".  :Cool: 

Повторяю, что против вменяемых и терпимых мусульман ничего не имею, тем паче против суфиев (которых днём с огнём не сыщешь и воззрение которых многие мусульмане считают еретическим - вспомните ал-Халладжа, которому отрубили голову по частям). Но исламский экстремизм, увы, имеет основу в религиозных текстах данной традиции, об этом и речь. Не было бы в Коране проклятий в адрес неверных - не было бы и почвы для экстремизма. Вова Л., вам лень читать весь текст? Пройдите по ссылке Пампкина, наберите в поиске "неверн" и пощёлкайте в броузере на кнопку "Найти далее".

То же самое можно сказать, кстати, и о Ветхом Завете. Иван Антонович Ефремов прямо писал, что "в самой основе христианской церкви [заметьте, церкви, а не христианства] коренятся гибельные семена нетерпимости, мракобесия и тирании, то есть фашизма". Объявим Ефремова вне закона, а "Лезвие бритвы" публично сожжём как экстремистскую книжку? Думайте, что пишете. Такая политкорректность в квадрате уже вышла боком Европе. Уже сказка "Три поросёнка" в Англии объявлена вне закона как оскорбительная для мусульман и строителей.  :Big Grin:  Теперь и у нас появились пламенные "борцы с экстремизмом"...

Как житель пока ещё светского, секулярного государства я могу публично критиковать религиозное мракобесие и фундаментализм в любых его формах и выражать своё мнение о том или ином мировоззрении. И если моё мнение отрицательное, это само по себе ещё не значит, что я "разжигаю рознь" и призываю "мочить в сортире" тех, о ком пишу. Разжигают рознь между людьми фанатики, в ХХI веке закапывающие людей по пояс в землю и побивающие камнями.

Карма Дордже, вашими усилиями тема превратилась в "Страсти по исламу". Настоятельно *прошу* сменить пластинку, иначе тему просто закроют и всё потрут.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Есть Египет, где светское государство жестко контролирует и старается пресекать все проявления фундаментализма


Да? И что будет по египетским законам египтянину, который захочет отказаться от ислама и принять иную религию? Светские правители мусульманских стран стремятся сохранить свою власть, поэтому и сдерживают исламистов. Но сами они мусульмане, хотя и плохие. А вот те, кого называют "мусульманские фундаменталисты", "исламские радикалы" и т.д., они-то как раз и являются подлинными мусульманами, следующими букве и духу Корана. И в их глазах всякие Асады, Садаты, Реза-Пехлеви, Хуссейны, Каримовы, Назарбаевы и т.д. - вероотступники, подлежащие смерти. Нам очень повезло, что большинство мусульман НЕ СЛЕДУЮТ Корану буквально. Иначе пес о пяти ногах давно пришел бы.




> а есть, например, Юсуф Кардави, который вовсе не последний человек в современном исламе. И он не один такой


Когда я вижу, как с таким пылом и рвением призывают к любви, мне становится страшно. Очень умилило, как он заявил о том, что не может требовать смерти поддержавшего мусульман мэра Лондона. Бугага! По шариату мэр Лондона подлежит смерти за свою сексуальную ориентацию.

Я думаю, что уже через несколько лет мы будем свидетелями того, как в одной из европейских стран количество мусульман достигнет уровня, достаточного для победы на парламенских выборах. С учетом того, что европейцы на выборы ходят плохо, 25% или даже меньше может оказаться достаточно. Может быть тогда европеские поборники равноправия поймут, что некоторым равноправие нужно лишь для того, чтобы получить право лишить прав всех остальных.

----------


## Alex

> Да? И что будет по египетским законам египтянину, который захочет отказаться от ислама и принять иную религию?


*По законам* - ничего. Но серьезные проблемы у него будут, причем, чем дальше от крупных городов, тем серьезнее.




> Светские правители мусульманских стран стремятся сохранить свою власть...


Естественно, как и любые правители любых стран (за очень редкими исключениями).




> Но сами они мусульмане...


Асады - *не* мусульмане.




> ...хотя и плохие


Не нам судить.

Еще раз, для тех, кто в танке - я *не* обеляю ислам и мусульман и *не* призываю закрывать глаза на реальные проблемы. Я просто призываю смотреть на проблемы в комплексе, а не руководствоваться клише и стереотипами. Все, пардон, работать надо.

----------


## Топпер

> "случилось не по его" - в основном ему приписывают борьбу за "чистоту линии Гелуг" от "всяких других школ" = всех-кто-не-Гелуг. Есть такая тема перегибов фундаментализьма среди отдельных представителей Гелугпы. Этим фундаменталистам и башляет тот защитник всякие ништяки - сиддхи там, богатсво, власть и т.д..


А он Тхераваду не защищает? На предмет продать душу?  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> А вот те, кого называют "мусульманские фундаменталисты", "исламские радикалы" и т.д., они-то как раз и являются подлинными мусульманами, следующими букве и духу Корана.


В средние века мир ислама был не только центром культуры, философии и  развития научных знаний, но и довольно толерантным (особенно по тогдашним меркам) к иноверцам. В то время как в Европе свирепствовала инквизиция и борьба с инакомыслием. Получается, что тогда мусульмане не следовали букве и духу Корана? Через несколько веков после смерти Пророка все "испортились", а в 20 в. вдруг появились истинные мусульмане? 

В целом ряде мусульманских государств живут замечательные, искренние и добродушные люди (почитайте записки тех, кто ездил в Иран, Сирию, например), чьей религией является ислам. Зачем же так всех под одну гребенку?

----------


## PampKin Head

Небольшое пожелание поклонникам политкорректности в тибетском буддизме: *лучше оставаться на уровне light* и без мудр, самай, прочего. Почему? Неокрепшие умы могут шокировать некоторые фрагменты в монламах Охранителям, которые совершенно не политкорректы к 1) врагам Дхармы; 2) бонпо и т.д. и т.п.

И кому тогда претензии предъявлять за такие тексты? Плакать потом в подушку о том, что "здесь все тоже не так, как надо"?

И намтара Ра Лоцзавы лучше не читать....

Про то, насколько был корректен Друкпа Кюнле (история с посещением Дже Дзонкапы) вообще лучше молчать....

----------


## Alex

Ну это, народ... В общем, все высказались, мнения определились. Дальше уже начнутся попытки друг друга переубедить, что неполезно и глупо. Давайте завязывать.

В конце концов, если кому-то эта тема прямо так уж близка, есть ПС и другие варианты общения.

Прошу прощения, если кого задел или обидел. Я вовсе не хотел "наехать" на АП - сам знаю достойных людей оттуда, в том числе и из участников БФ. А мнений может быть очень много.

А в Сирию, действительно, съездите. Желательно без организованного тура.

----------


## Legba

Карма Дордже, то, что Вы пишите - весьма любопытно, по крайней мере - в культурулогическом отношении. Аллах с ним, с исламом. Вот насчет остального... Вы можете это документально подтвердить? Пожалуйста, очень хотелось бы.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

